#ubuntu-irc 2008-08-25
<filo1234> hi all o/
<Myrtti> hullo
<alokito> hi
<PriceChild> @btlogin
<nalioth> @btlogin
#ubuntu-irc 2008-08-26
<filo1234> morning all o/
<BookWorm> whois BlueT_
<Pici> /
<BlueT_> BookWorm: hello
<jpds> Hello epsy, what's up?
<epsy> i've seen ubottu can snarf strings with "bug" and link to a bug tracker, and i'd like to have this feature on my own supybot for other projects, where could i find the plugin that does this?
<jpds> The plugins we use may be found here: https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimpson/ubuntu-bots/tweak
<epsy> thanks :)
<jpds> The "Bugtracker" plugin does it I believe.
<nalioth> jpds: what's the trigger for all that?
<jpds> nalioth: I think it greps messages for "bug" as in bug #12345
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 12345 in isdnutils "isdn does not work, fritz avm (pnp?)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/12345
<nalioth> jpds: there is a !trigger for this question
<jpds> nalioth: Ahh, don't know, sorry.
<nalioth> !botclone | jpds
<ubottu> jpds: The plugins that make ubottu are available from https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimpson/ubuntu-bots/tweak
<nalioth> jpds: are you sure you're not a clone?
<nalioth> you and ubottu sure sound the same
<jpds> Hehe.
<BookWorm> so quiet...
<jpds> ubot5: join #ubuntu-marketing
#ubuntu-irc 2008-08-27
<blane> hello
<blane> hi?
<nalioth> hi
<blane> well I got ubuntu but I don't have sata2 anymore
<blane> my mucking around has only made it worse
<nalioth> this is a managerial channel, blane.  support is in #ubuntu #kubuntu #edubuntu or #xubuntu
<blane> cool
<blane> how do i go ther
<nalioth> type /join #ubuntu < press enter key >
<blane> cc
<blane> join#ubuntu
<blane> ha ha
<Laney> 'ow do guys. Would I be able to get an Ubuntu cloak set up?
<Pici> Laney: Are you an Ubuntu Member?
<Laney> Pici: Yes, newly anointed :)
<Laney> same nick on LP
<Pici> Laney: Congrats :)  Since you have an unaffiliated cloak, I'm guessing you've already been through the 19:13:55 <PriceChild> I'd like to find out a couple of things, from how things are, to whether we're going to have two places open on the ircc or just the one.
<Pici> er
<Pici> mispaste :/
<Laney> I've done all the nickname linking stuff
<Pici> okay
<Pici> thats what I was going to ask
<Pici> PriceChild, nalioth ping for Laney ubuntu cloak https://launchpad.net/~laney
<nalioth> newly ordained, eh?
 * Laney bows
<Laney> Thanks nalioth :D
<nalioth> go preach the good word  :)
 * Laney gets back to work
<Laney> bye all \o/
#ubuntu-irc 2008-08-29
<mib_04cywaog> i want compile gcc 2.95.3 but i cant compile on ubuntu 6.10
 * e-jat brb .. zzZZzz sleepy .. 
 * e-jat back .. 
<stdin> bad e-jat, bad
<e-jat> sorry
<e-jat> typo
 * jussi01 gigles and wonders how many times e-jat got told off for that...
<e-jat> hmm ..
<Myrtti> tsk tsk
<Myrtti> naughty
<e-jat> no la .. im not naughty ..
<e-jat> :]
<nemphis> hi all
<nemphis> may i ask someone of the ubuntu irc team to give me the irc cloak? (https://launchpad.net/~nemphis)
<Pici> nemphis: Have you followed all of the steps here: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup ?
<nemphis> Pici: yes
<Pici> nemphis: okay
<Pici> nalioth, PriceChild, ping for nemphis cloak
<Pici> nemphis: also, congrats on membership
<nemphis> Pici: thank you :)
<blizzz> hi, i became kubuntu member last wednesday and thus want to ask for the irc cloak. my launchpad profile is here: https://launchpad.net/~blizzz
<Ekushey> congrats blizzz :)
<blizzz> Ekushey: thank you :)
<Myrtti> blizzz: have you followed this http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup guide?
<Ekushey> PriceChild can set the cloak for you... talk to him when he's online
<blizzz> not yet
<Myrtti> you need to complete all the steps, including setting up an email address, alternate nick etc.
<Ekushey> hi Myrtti :)
<Myrtti> hi Ekushey :-)
<blizzz> Myrtti: i match the requirements
<blizzz> Ekushey: i will, ty
<Ekushey> my pleasure, and congrats again :)
<Myrtti> PriceChild, nalioth ^
<Ekushey> Myrtti, too bad you stepped down
<blizzz> :)
<Myrtti> Ekushey: took three days to consider, I think I did the correct choice under the circumstances
<Ekushey> Myrtti, ok :(
<nalioth> blizzz: you need to set an email, please
<Ekushey> i've a question, what is the difference between ubuntu membership and kubuntu membership?
<Ekushey> nalioth, you can set the cloak too?
<nalioth> Ekushey: what cloak?
<blizzz> nalioth: for my freenode account? musn't there be one already?
<nalioth> blizzz: /msg nickserv info blizzz
 * nalioth does not waste time asking for things that are already done
<Ekushey> nalioth, ubuntu cloak?
<nalioth> Ekushey: for you?
<blizzz> indeed
<Ekushey> nalioth, no no i already have it
<nalioth> Ekushey: i'm lost then.
<blizzz> nalioth: you don't have the command to set the adress, have you?
<Ekushey> nalioth, i just want to know how many people can set the cloak so that i can tell others who might want to know
<Myrtti> blizzz: you need to setup the email-address
<nalioth> blizzz: /msg nickserv help set email
<nalioth> Ekushey: they've been calling me all morning
<nalioth> Ekushey: the folks here know
<Pici> Ekushey: Any members of the IRCC can have a staffer set a Ubuntu cloak, its just easier to ask pric-ey and nal because they are staffers as well.
<Ekushey> Pici, that answers my question :)
<blizzz> nalioth: had some trouble with the greylist... anyway, email is set now
<blizzz> thank you all
<Myrtti> no probs
<Myrtti> and congratulat...
 * Myrtti shrugs and continues to compile bitlbee
#ubuntu-irc 2008-08-30
<morrison> halo
<Myrtti> hello
<Nafallo> http://www.fubra.com/blog/2007/10/mac-mini-bgp-routers-part-2.html
<ompaul> Nafallo, encouraging apple is offtopic :P
<ompaul> nice bit of work though
<Myrtti> ompaul: but that's Ubuntu on Apple :-P
<ompaul> Myrtti, read the second line and retract your first line and lets all laugh anyway
<strohi> hi
<Myrtti> hello
<Nafallo> I think I've seen those mac minis IRL fwiw :-)
<strohi> i got banned on the #ubuntu-de* channels without an usefull explanation
<strohi> i try to ask the op, but he draw aside the topic
<ompaul> strohi, please wait for a -de op to talk with you here
<strohi> ok
<strohi> when nobody comes/want?
<PriceChild> strohi: do you know who banned you?
<strohi> yes
<PriceChild> strohi: you've had a chat with them in PM but haven't been able to resolve things?
<strohi> it was no query where i talkd to him
<PriceChild> pardon?
<strohi> i wrote in another channel with the person who banned me
<PriceChild> strohi: try querying him, rather than following and asking in other channels.
<strohi> the only he said was, thas we had nothing do resolve which relates to this channel, but he know what i mean
<jpds> strohi: Haben Sie in #ubuntu-de-ops warum fragen?
<strohi> jpds, no, i was not there anytime
<jpds> strohi: Well, that is the German operator channel, they may know why.
<strohi> i know why i got banned in #ubuntu-de but not why in #ubuntu-de-offtopic :)
<strohi> ok, at first i try to query the person and than visit the german op channel
<PriceChild> That sounds like a plan.
<strohi> oh, kicked :(
<strohi> PriceChild, the plan failed
<PriceChild> strohi: hmm?
<strohi> i get kicked in the de-op channel
<PriceChild> why?
<strohi> he says i know why i am banned
<strohi> alleged flame against a ban and ops ...  but the op mute, kicks an ban  from time to time user without a identifiable reason
<strohi> s/ops/op
<strohi> weird stuff, any idea what can i do?
#ubuntu-irc 2009-08-24
<boss_mc> Where should I make a suggestion about ubottu's factoids (it's a major change so I can't easily use the built in factoid changer)
<boss_mc> ?
<boss_mc> whoops, closed the tab
<nalioth> boss_mc: just change it
<boss_mc> I know it goes to the ops for review
<boss_mc> ok, well I'll sketch a new one (it's for !sound btw)
#ubuntu-irc 2009-08-25
<bazhang> wow
<erUSUL> good bots
<bazhang> heh
 * DJones thinks erUSUL has a fan 
 * erUSUL a pain in the problem would be a more accurate
 * erUSUL a pain in the a*s would be a more accurate description
<erUSUL> :)
<DJones> :)
<niko> erUSUL: :)
<erUSUL> seems like it finally find out that rebooting his router gives him a new ip to play with. good script kiddie learning a bit every day to annoy others ;P
 * Myrtti points to ubuntulog
<Myrtti> all in favour of transparency, but you don't necessarily want to tell future script kiddies what to do ;-)
<erUSUL> Myrtti: ;) ok. Maybe we can set up a #secret-only-for-your-eyes-op-channel to share tips and tricks XXDD
<Myrtti> I'm pretty sure we all know how to get a fresh ip address
<Myrtti> those who don't, don't need to be educated on it
<bratsche> How do I request a cloak?  I think I read somewhere to ask for one here.
<jussi01> bratsche: are you an ubuntu memeber?
<bratsche> My LP page is https://launchpad.net/~bratsche
<bratsche> Yes.
<jussi01> elky: Pici around?
<jussi01> bratsche: you need to wait for either elky or Pici - only they can approve you cloak.
<bratsche> Okay cool, thanks.
<gst> any room for video chat applications?
<niko> it's irc.
<niko> gst: you can search with /msg alis list *keyword*
<bobbycheetah> hello. anyone use blackberry with ubuntu?
<Nafallo> bobbycheetah: I believe it's #ubuntu you want?
<bobbycheetah> ok. tried no replies yet. very busy chat.
<jpds> Wut? Le crackberrys?
<niko> hi there
<niko> no update about #ubuntu-es founder ?
<m4v> niko: i talked to him, he does not see why he should give +f to anybody else, nor that there's something wrong with the channel. And that if there's lack of ops if because they don't apply in the launchpad group so he can add them
<m4v> the also told me to stop wasting his time
<niko> i see
<niko> m4v: i'm on the way to do the same thing with the bot
<niko> definitively
<niko> perhaps he can handle the channel 3 hours per month
<niko> i would like to see that
<m4v> in any case I just applied in u-es launchpad group, I'm just counting how many days will pass before he gives me op or refuses.
<niko> that will be my lastest query about #ubuntu-es
<niko> m4v: keep in mind i will remove the bot from #ubuntu-es -ops in some weeks/days
<m4v> and what should we do to get it back when that happens? p3l|c4n0 won't care if you remove the bot.
<erUSUL> niko: no way to convince you otherwise ? is a final decision ?
<niko> until there is the same issue on #ubuntu-es no
<m4v> I don't think nobody in -ops is in the mood of going to the loco-council against p3l|c4n0, it will be a headache...
<erUSUL> niko: agreeing whoth what m4v is saying i will not push the issue further it's your bot and it's your call... as previously said thanks for the help so far.
<niko> i understand you state, mine is different, but i understand yours
<erUSUL> niko: ok
<McPeter> <DrSatan> !info bukkake
<McPeter> <ubottu> Package bukkake does not exist in jaunty
<McPeter> #ubuntu
<Nafallo> McPeter: -ops please
<McPeter> Nafallo, hum .. ok next time i go to #ubuntu-ops
<McPeter> sorry :)
<Nafallo> McPeter: no worries. it's just that we only manage the #ubuntu-CC channels in here :-)
<McPeter> yep …
<McPeter> bad reflexe
#ubuntu-irc 2009-08-26
<elky> jussi01, Pricey, nalioth: please cloak bratsche
<nalioth> welcome, bratsche :)
<bratsche> elky, nalioth: Thank you.
<mama21mama> hi
<mama21mama> I want a cloak
<mama21mama> as I do?
<mama21mama> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/Cloaks
<nhandler> mama21mama: Do you have a link to your LP profile?
<mama21mama> yes
<mama21mama> nhandler, https://launchpad.net/~mama21mama2000
<nalioth> ubottu: tell mama21mama about member
<ubottu> mama21mama, please see my private message
<nhandler> mama21mama: Ubuntu cloaks are only for Ubuntu Members (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership)
<mama21mama> to see
<nhandler> mama21mama: You can request an unaffiliated cloak in the meantime if you desire (http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks)
<juliux> jussi01: btw it is possible to get #ubucon under the controll of the irc council?
<elky> juliux, we tried once before, we can try again though.
<jussi01> ummm, it is under our control?
<juliux> elky: we have the problem with the channel every year;)
<elky> jussi01, not afaik
<jussi01> juliux: check the access list
<juliux> jussi01: ah cool
<juliux> it is possible to set a topic in there? perhaps with a link to #ubucon-de and www.ubucon.de?
<juliux> and to http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1898
<ALAYA> hi, I'm a ubuntu member (https://launchpad.net/~zied.alaya) and I wanna to have a Ubuntu cloak.
<ALAYA> I followed  these steps: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<ALAYA> should I do some thing else ?
<niko> elky: ^
<elky> jussi01, nalioth, Pricey, please cloak ALAYA.
<niko> one second :)
<ALAYA> hi elky :) , how are you ?
<elky> incredibly tired. yourself?
<ALAYA> thx niko :)
<niko> ALAYA: you are now cloaked
<ALAYA> thank you very much niko
<niko> you're welcome
<blizzkid> lo all, anyone here that is on planet.ubuntu and would like to do me a big favor please?
<Pricey> blizzkid: What's up?
<blizzkid> Pricey: I would like someone that's on planet to spread my latest blogpost http://martijn.sudo-s.net/content/i-oppose-windows7sins since I don't have access to planet
<blizzkid> and I believe this is very good for the community
<Pricey> !member | blizzkid
<ubottu> blizzkid: Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<blizzkid> Pricey: I know about becoming a member, but that's not the question
<Pricey> blizzkid: Ubuntu Members can post to the planet. I'm not sure I like the idea of you badgering existing members pushing your own views.
<blizzkid> If someone can spread the message on planet that'll suffice
<blizzkid> I'm pretty sure many share my view
<nalioth> blizzkid: if it's something of importance, i'm sure someone will blog about it
<blizzkid> The FSF is completely wrong with this campaign
<Pricey> blizzkid: You have your blog and are spreading your message, if someone likes it, I'm sure they'll spread it too.
<nalioth> no need to spam folks to push it for you
<blizzkid> nalioth: don't pick on me for trying to get a bit of attention for a _positive_ campaign
<ikonia> for what it's worth I don't like the campaign either but spamming it makes it look worthless
<ikonia> blizzkid: you're doing more harm than good, you make it look like spam, people have brains and can work it out
<Pricey> blizzkid: I'd find it pretty positive if I received £5 from each user here tbh.
<nalioth> blizzkid: nobody is 'picking on you'.  we're just stating facts
<ikonia> Pricey: I'll post mine to you if that's acceptable
<nalioth> post your what, ikonia ?
<ikonia> £5
<blizzkid> nalioth: I understand your concern, but I've been a community member since 2004, and the FSF's campaign is an utter fail. We should make clear we're a positive community, so if anyone would like to spread the message (I dont't even need credit for it!!) that would be great
<nalioth> 0_0
<blizzkid> I'm not an Ubuntu member, and won't be one because I don't have high karma in launchpad
<ikonia> blizzkid: you're making your positive message look like a bad message, people have brains, rise above it
<ikonia> blizzkid: my karma is low, I'm a member
<nalioth> blizzkid: noted. and as you've been told - your current methodology of "getting noticed" (at least on irc) isn't helping
 * nalioth has no karma  :(
<nalioth> blizzkid: you can post it to digg or /. or any other of those types of places.  you can twit it, facespace it, etc
<blizzkid> nalioth: I appreciate the suggestions, but imho that would be worse than asking here in terms of "spamming" (digg and /.)
<ikonia> blizzkid: no it wouldn't
<ikonia> that is what those services are for - irc is not for your advertisment
<blizzkid> ikonia: I wasn't trying to advertise here, I was asking if someone would do me a favor, that's a world of difference imho
<nalioth> no, actually those places are very democratic.  if the posted subject is "of importance", it'll get modded up / spread by more folks
<ikonia> well - this topic's been done to death, bottom line is from an ubuntu point of view, stop spamming it in channels, from your message point of view, you may want to consider how you present your information
<blizzkid> k thx
<blizzkid> and sorry
#ubuntu-irc 2009-08-27
<student> hello to who do i need to speak  to get my ubuntu cloak?
<m4v> !member
<ubottu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<student> m4v, i am =)
<student> i just want to get my cloak
<student> they told me that i need to come here
<nhandler> student: Do you have a link to your LP profile?
<student> Lp?
<nhandler> student: LP=Launchpad (http://launchpad.net)
<student> https://launchpad.net/~harddark
<nhandler> student: It does not appear that you are a part of the ~ubuntumembers team, which is used to keep track of Ubuntu Members
<m4v> i don't understand him, he already applied once to be a member in the ubuntu council, he should know the process by now...
<erUSUL> niko: ping
<niko> yes
<erUSUL> niko: ubotu-fr deleted all bans in #ubuntu-es
<m4v> nonononon
<m4v> it wasn't ubot2
<niko> o_o ?
<m4v> uBOTu-fr*
<m4v> it was timido
<erUSUL> sorry not ubotu someone named student
<niko> :)
<m4v> student (n=deb@irssi/user/TiMiDo) has left #ubuntu-irc ("Leaving")
<m4v> I don't understand that guy (i'm saying it again) but he either don't know how to use chanserv or likes to mess things up
<m4v> doesn+t*
<m4v> gah
<niko> or perhaps, he should ask before do something, until he wasn't aware of bans reason
<m4v> yes, he should have asked, well, the ban list needed a cleanup anyway...
<erUSUL> he spammed my channel and users within spmmed #ubuntu he is insulting me. what else needs to do to get a ban?
<erUSUL> ikonia: ^^
<ikonia> he's gone
<erUSUL> ty
<ikonia> I wasn't aware of the first part and couldn't read the spanish
<erUSUL> no problem; thanks for dealing with it
<m4v> erUSUL: what happened?
<niko> erUSUL: the bot do the job ?
<niko> or he bypass it
<erUSUL> m4v: he continued in #ubuntu and in private his crusade against me ;P
<m4v> niko: uses /query
<erUSUL> niko: it was private spam
<niko> ah ok
<niko> like one week ago
<niko> one or two
<m4v> erUSUL: ah, I don't follow #ubuntu as closely as u-es :p
<erUSUL> m4v: well he was highlighting me... hard to not notice
<ikonia> he's insulting me randomly now
<erUSUL> wellcome to my world
<niko> ikonia: welcome
<m4v> yeah, jebus is hard to deal, he'll insult you for anything
<m4v> that sad part is that he was right, he just can't said it with proper manners
<m4v>  s/that/the/
<ikonia> not hard at all
<ikonia> he's banned, problem solved
<m4v> ah yes, but I can't do the same in u-es :P
<ikonia> erUSUL: can/has
<m4v> I'm only op in ku-es
<niko> ( in pm with jebus )
<ikonia> don't feed him
<niko> i spot him to -ops and -es-ops
<m4v> niko: really don't lose much time with hum, he deserved the ban. All the times I tried to talk to him he didn't listen and insulted me in return.
<m4v> him*
<m4v> gah..
<m4v> erUSUL: will you mute him in -es-ops? because I'm going to soft-ignore him now.
<m4v> erUSUL: aw, he went to #supremos to stir them up
<m4v> "<jebus> m4v esta hablando mal de supremos en ubuntu-es-ops"
<m4v> i didn't say that..
#ubuntu-irc 2009-08-28
<RoAkSoAx> Hello guys, I'm wondering what is the best thing to do if for example a group of people from other channels is spamming #ubuntu-es users inviting them to join their channel instead of being in #ubuntu-es all the time?
<m4v> Any staff around?, there's somebody spamming the usual supremos spam through queries, since there's much erUSUL and RoAkSoAx can do about it, can we request it here for be k-lined?
<jussi01> m4v: Im only half here, (or actually just running out) but your best bet is to go chat to staff in #freenode.
<m4v> jussi01: thanks
#ubuntu-irc 2009-08-29
<erUSUL> private msg 10:18 <innocent> ./s irc.neoxys.org port 6667 and channel #nepal
<Mitticoooo> I am newbie strange problem: can't add files (eg. text files) in a root directory but I gave it all the permission,
<Mitticoooo> why?
<jussi01> Mitticoooo: this isnt a support channel, perhaps you want #ubuntu?
<Mitticoooo> ah ok
<Mitticoooo> the frequently answer in this support chat is: "go elsewhere"
<Mitticoooo> insted to say "I don't know"
<Nafallo> can someone state in that topic that this isn't a support channel maybe? :-)
<nhandler> Nafallo: It says "Support in #ubuntu etc." is that not enough?
<Nafallo> apparently not, no.
<m4v> I get the feeling that they don't read topics
<Nafallo> and I must say that wording isn't as clear as it could be.
<m4v> well, maybe "This is not a support channel, support in #ubuntu"?
<nhandler> m4v: I get the same feeling. But it also doesn't help that we only see people who don't follow the /topic. We have no way of knowing how many people go to #ubuntu instead of here to ask their question after reading the /topic
<m4v> nhandler: yes you're right
<Nafallo> This channel is not for support. Try #ubuntu instead.
<m4v> This is not a support channel, /join #ubuntu
<Nafallo> something like that.
<Nafallo> or that indeed.
* nhandler changed the topic of #ubuntu-irc to: International Ubuntu IRC operators channel | The IRC Team: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam | This is NOT a support channel, support in #ubuntu etc. | The channel is multilingual, but English is preferred | Regardless of language, please write clearly | #ubuntu-meta to report difficult support questions.
<nhandler> How does that look?
<Nafallo> better.
<elky> nobody reads topics anyway
<Alvinware> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<m4v> aw, not again, "locototo" is pm spaming in #ubuntu-es again
<m4v> I'm never sure if the best is call for staff help here or in #freenode.
<m4v> now is spamming in the channel, timing it so uBOTu-fr won't ban it
#ubuntu-irc 2009-08-30
<darthanubis> Who is modding #ubuntu?
<darthanubis> Where can I report an offensive nick in that channel?
<darthanubis> [03:33] [Whois] I-Shot-Kennedy is n=Shaman@24-136-16-166.stn-bsr1.chi-stn.il.cable.rcn.com (I-Shot-Kennedy)
#ubuntu-irc 2010-08-30
<afewqs> hey guys. i have a couple of questions
<afewqs> okaay..
<Pici> afewqs: Are you looking for Ubuntu support?
<afewqs> i sure am. sort of. but they're general questions, really
<afewqs> like, do i need to install an antivirus/firewall? i'm only behind a fiber optic modem
<Pici> afewqs: Well, #ubuntu is our support channel. #ubuntu-irc is for IRC issues.
<afewqs> ohh okay :3 thanks
#ubuntu-irc 2010-08-31
<nisshh> hey, can i please have an Ubuntu irc cloak? https://launchpad.net/~nisshh
<nisshh> ubuntu member cloak rather
<jussi> hi nisshh
<nisshh> jussi: hey
<jussi> could a staff member please cloack nisshh with an ubuntu/member cloak?
<jussi> nhandler: niko VorTechS
<nisshh> jussi: everyone asleep are they? :)
<niko> ok
<jussi> nisshh: nah, it just takes a few mins
<jussi> niko: thanks
<nisshh> yea
<niko> done, congrats
<nisshh> niko: thanks for that :)
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-mozillateam, gnomefreak said: !no rtfm is <reply> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, rtfm, or rtm are not welcome in this channel Period.
<gnomefreak> yes i did :)
<cyphermox> hi, could someone please change the topic on #ubuntu-testing, it seems to be wrong. it should mention "Beta ISOs", rather than "RC ISOs", and we don't have someone with access to change it atm.
<erUSUL> cyphermox: better ask in #ubuntu-ops if it is a core channel
<cyphermox> erUSUL, ah, thanks!
#ubuntu-irc 2010-09-01
<McPeter> <tracy69> and fukk sarcozy why u people still didnnt deport him back to algeria or somewhere
<McPeter> on #ubuntu-fr ..
<McPeter> i ban him
<McPeter> he is on #ubuntu
<McPeter> just for information …
<wers> Hello. I'd like to request for an Ubuntu Member cloak. My Launchpad profile is https://launchpad.net/~allancaeg
<rww> Pici, jussi, topyli: cloak request from wers ^^^
<wers> sorry got dc
<wers> rww, did I miss anything? :) got disconnected
<rww> wers: Nope. Cloak requests need to be approved by one of the IRC Council members (I pinged them above), and they're not active right now, so it may be a few hours.
<wers> rww, understood. thanks! :)
<rww> Your LP page is set up fine, though, so you won't need to do anything except wait.
<wers> rww, cool. thanks
<jussi> could a staffer please cloak wers with an ubuntu/member cloak? niko nhandler VorTechS?
<niko> sure
<niko> jussi: cloaked
<jussi> wers: congrats
<jussi> niko: thanks
<niko> wers: congrats
<wers> thanks jussi, niko , and rww ! =)
<xhaker> I'm the loco leader for ubuntu portugal, using #ubuntu-pt channel. Can someone help me change the founder of the channel to me? The founder doesn't answer to emails, and isn't even a member of the team. He is from the ubuntu brasil team. #ubuntu-br
<m4v> xhaker: licio seems to be online right now, did you try to contact him on irc?
<xhaker> oh.. didn't notice he was online.. i had his quit message on my backlog when i attached the session: screen+irssi
<xhaker> m4v: to answer your question, no i haven't tryed to contact him on irc today
<m4v> His /whois says he's been away for almost 5hours, try to drop him a message and wait
<xhaker> Just so i know, if he refuses to comply what should I do next?
<m4v> for get the founder status changed you'll need to schedule a meeting with the IRC council and explain the situation to them.
<xhaker> m4v: thanks
<m4v> getting a recommendation from LoCo council will help
<m4v> but that will take time, it would be best if you can reach an agreement with licio
<m4v> xhaker: why do you need the founder transferred?
#ubuntu-irc 2010-09-02
<easter_egg> Hi. I have a question about a ownership of a channel...
<jpds> Which one?
<easter_egg> The Ubuntu Brazilian Community is with a new concil and they are taking care for some projects that were dropped in the past. Theres one project called ubuntu-br-segurança and the channel for it is #ubuntu-br-seguranca. The owner of the channel is not seen on irc over a one year, he does not answer emails or anything too.
<easter_egg> The owner nick is LinuxBA
<easter_egg> He is the only member of access list of #ubuntu-br-seguranca too
<easter_egg> No one can set the topics or add new people in access list.
<easter_egg> Is possible to set a new owner? One the guys of brazilian concil is Andre_Gondim, if it is possible, someone can set Andre_Gondim the new owner of the channel?
<easter_egg> jpds, the channel is #ubuntu-br-seguranca, the reasons is up there
<jpds> jussi / Pici / nhandler / topyli: ↑
<easter_egg> jpds, thanks =]
<Pici> easter_egg: After a little bit of research, it looks like the user who owns that channel is actually online now.
<Pici> easter_egg: I believe that alexos is the same user as linuxba.
<easter_egg> whait, I will see
<easter_egg> Pici, this is a grouped nick?
<Pici> easter_egg: No.  But the information available on https://launchpad.net/~alexos and /msg nickserv info linuxba   makes me think they are the same person.
<easter_egg> Pici, I'm trying to take with him now for know if he have access for the old account
<Pici> easter_egg: If he doesn't, then I will make the channel modifications for you.
<easter_egg> thanks, I will back here for say if all will be fine...
<easter_egg> Pici, http://paste.ubuntu.com/487327/
<easter_egg> he said that he forgot the password
<easter_egg> of the nick LinuxBA
<easter_egg> hyperbolic he said that he doesn't use the LinuxBA for last 2000 years
<Pici> easter_egg: Okay, Let me grab a staffer to make the transfer. One moment.
<easter_egg> thanks =]
<Pici> easter_egg: All set.
<easter_egg> Pici, if I want to keep some channels safe from oblivion is a good is a good practice to set the  UbuntuIrcCouncil for the owner. Right?
<easter_egg> is a good*
<Pici> easter_egg: Yes.
<easter_egg> ok =]
<easter_egg> I will do that in all the brazilian channels
<easter_egg> I will also suggest creating the UbuntuIrcCouncilBR account. If the the brazilian ops disappear we will call you
<easter_egg> Pici, really thank you
<Pici> easter_egg: No problem :)
<easter_egg> Pici, I can't set the owner of #ubuntu-br-am... I get: -Notice- {from ChanServ} UbuntuIrcConcil is not registered.
<easter_egg> Pici, UbuntuIrcConcil isn't a normal nick?
<pleia2> UbuntuIrcCouncil
<pleia2> (you're missing a "u")
<easter_egg> ohh ;x
<easter_egg> thanks
<easter_egg> Pici, -Notice- {from ChanServ} UbuntuIrcCouncil has too many channels registered.
<jpds> Nice.
<rww> time for Ubun2Irccouncil!
<easter_egg> rww, how many channels is registered in UbuntuIrcConcil?
<easter_egg> rww, I think is possible to register more than the limit
<easter_egg> the freenode-staff is an exemple
#ubuntu-irc 2010-09-04
<tomaw> who controls the ubuntu log bots?
<tomaw> I have removed one from #ubuntu-us-mn and would prefer it not return without consultation with myself.
<guntbert> tomaw: according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots you can reach them at rt@ubuntu.com
<m4v> if is a ubuntulog
<tomaw> that's in their whois but there's some backstory to the request that someone on irc will know
#ubuntu-irc 2010-09-05
<newbie> Çäðàñòå
<avelldiroll> ?
<newbie> hello
<avelldiroll> newbie: pour faire des tests d'affichage tu peux /j un chan vide créé pour l'occasion (commançant par 2 # pour se conformer aux directives freenode) exemple : /j ##je-teste-mon-charset
<avelldiroll> newbie: arf sorry for my french ... wrong chan
<newbie> ok
<avelldiroll> newbie: to test your character display you may join your own empty chan (beginning with 2 # to conform with freenode directives) i.e. /j ##i-am-testing-my-charset
#ubuntu-irc 2011-08-29
<fhenning09> How do you go about obtaining a cloak?
<IdleOne> fhenning09: do you mean an ubuntu project cloak?
<IdleOne> or a unaffiliated cloak?
<IdleOne> !membership
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<IdleOne> for the latter see #freenode and ask.
<jussi> !cloak
<ubottu> Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks - More information available in #freenode
<lamont> rumor has it this is the place where I would request a cloak of ubuntu/member/lamont - what steps do I need to take to get lp.net/~lamont tied to that cloak?
<pleia2> lamont: hang out here and one of the IRCC folks will have a look to approve it
<lamont> ta
<Pici> topyli, tsimpson, elky, jussi: ^
<oCean> well, as long as we're on that subject.. I'd like to get my member cloak too (https://launchpad.net/~alex-harkema)
<pleia2> oCean: doesn't look like you're an Ubuntu Member
<pleia2> !membership
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<oCean> pleia2: just since yesterday
<charlie-tca> IRC council didn't update things right?
<pleia2> ah, they haven't added you yet
<Pici> oCean: Then you'll need to annoy the IRCC sufficiently enough to add you to the members group
<oCean> Pici: oh, that's fine.
<oCean> Oh btw, looking at my current cloak, the pdpc/supporter part can be dropped, since it's renewal is way overdue :/
<topyli> oCean: sorry forgot to add you, since you didn't apply on launchpad
<topyli> we should have turned you down! :)
<topyli> i added you to the irc-members team now
<topyli> staff, can we please have ubuntu/member cloaks for oCean and lamont? while you're at it, oCean's pdpc cloak can be dropped
<oCean> topyli: thanks
<nhandler> oCean: You are now cloaked. You might also want to adjust your account name (/msg nickserv help set accountname)
<nhandler> lamont: You are now cloaked
<DJones> Is it me, or is there a spelling mistake in ocean's cloak "membmer"?
<Unit193> Not just you
<Unit193> @ubuntu/membmer/ocean
<DJones> I'm glad its not just me
<nhandler> Unit193: Nice catch. I hate lag ;)
<Unit193> nhandler: Not me, DJones
<nhandler> Thank you DJones as well :)
<k1l> dont drink and set cloaks :)
<topyli> thanks nhandler
<oCean> nhandler: thanks indeed
<DJones> you're welcome
#ubuntu-irc 2011-08-30
<ubot2`> In ubot2`, speakman said: !pastebinit is 'pastebinit' är ett verktyg som läser från standard input (stdin) och postar resultatet på http://pastebin.com. När programmet är avslutat skriver den ut en URL där utskriften går att hämta.
<speakman> hi! how do I set locale specific factoids in the irc bot?
<speakman> ubot2` in particular
<ubot2`> Factoid 'in particular' not found
<speakman> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<speakman> I'd like to translate that
<tsimpson> speakman: you can't set a locale specific factoid (currently), but you can create channel specific factoids eg for LoCo channels
<speakman> tsimpson: that's as good as well. How do I do it?
<speakman> tsimpson: just defined it in the channel?
<tsimpson> the format is: !factoid-#channel-name is ...
<speakman> ok thanks!
<tsimpson> best to /msg ubottu rather than ubot2, as the factoid would need to be added to ubottu
<speakman> oh
<speakman> 12:24 <ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<speakman> !pastebinit-#ubuntu-se is ...(some swedish explanation)
<ubottu> speakman: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<speakman> ?
<IdleOne> speakman: !pastebinit-#ubuntu-se is <reply> SWEDISH HERE.
<tsimpson> !pastebinit-#ubuntu-se is <reply> 'pastebinit' är ett verktyg som läser från standard input (stdin) och postar resultatet på http://pastebin.com. När programmet är avslutat skriver den ut en URL där utskriften går att hämta.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, tsimpson
<IdleOne> like that :)
<tsimpson> bot is just silly with people it doesn't "know"
<speakman> !pastebinit-#ubuntu-se
<ubottu> 'pastebinit' är ett verktyg som läser från standard input (stdin) och postar resultatet på http://pastebin.com. När programmet är avslutat skriver den ut en URL där utskriften går att hämta.
<tsimpson> speakman: it may take a while for ubot2` to pick up the new factoid, I think it syncs every hour from ubottu
<speakman> I'll just post a better translation, wait...
<speakman> !pastebinit-#ubuntu-se is kommando-motsvarigheten av !pastebin. Utskrifter från kommandon och annan text kan skickas genom pastebinit, som sedan returnerar den URL där utskriften finns att läsa. För att använda pastebinit, installera paketet « pastebinit » från pakethanteraren. Användandet är enkelt; kommando | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ubottu> speakman: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tsimpson> you'd want <reply> unless 'is' is the same in swedish and english
<Unit193> Doesn't matter much, but paste.ubuntu.com is default in Natty and later
<speakman> !pastebinit-#ubuntu-se is <reply> kommando-motsvarigheten av !pastebin. Utskrifter från kommandon och annan text kan skickas genom pastebinit, som sedan returnerar den URL där utskriften finns att läsa. För att använda pastebinit, installera paketet « pastebinit » från pakethanteraren. Användandet är enkelt; kommando | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ubottu> speakman: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IdleOne> !no !pastebinit-#ubuntu-se is <reply> kommando-motsvarigheten av !pastebin. Utskrifter från kommandon och annan text kan skickas genom pastebinit, som sedan returnerar den URL där utskriften finns att läsa. För att använda pastebinit, installera paketet « pastebinit » från pakethanteraren. Användandet är enkelt; kommando | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ubottu> I know nothing about !pastebinit-#ubuntu-se yet, IdleOne
<IdleOne> oops
<IdleOne> !no pastebinit-#ubuntu-se is <reply> kommando-motsvarigheten av !pastebin. Utskrifter från kommandon och annan text kan skickas genom pastebinit, som sedan returnerar den URL där utskriften finns att läsa. För att använda pastebinit, installera paketet « pastebinit » från pakethanteraren. Användandet är enkelt; kommando | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<speakman> Thanks :)
<IdleOne> !pastebinit-#ubuntu-se
<ubottu> kommando-motsvarigheten av !pastebin. Utskrifter från kommandon och annan text kan skickas genom pastebinit, som sedan returnerar den URL där utskriften finns att läsa. För att använda pastebinit, installera paketet « pastebinit » från pakethanteraren. Användandet är enkelt; kommando | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<IdleOne> ubottu: botsnack
<speakman> !no pastebinit-#ubuntu-se is <reply> pastebinit är kommando-motsvarigheten av !pastebin. Utskrifter från kommandon och annan text kan skickas genom  pastebinit, som sedan returnerar den URL där utskriften finns att läsa. För att använda pastebinit, installera paketet « pastebinit » från  pakethanteraren. Användandet är enkelt; kommando | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<tsimpson> !no pastebinit-#ubuntu-se is <reply> pastebinit är kommando-motsvarigheten av !pastebin. Utskrifter från kommandon och annan text kan skickas genom  pastebinit, som sedan returnerar den URL där utskriften finns att läsa. För att använda pastebinit, installera paketet « pastebinit » från  pakethanteraren. Användandet är enkelt; kommando | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ubottu> I'll remember that tsimpson
<speakman> !pastebinit-#ubuntu-se
<ubottu> pastebinit är kommando-motsvarigheten av !pastebin. Utskrifter från kommandon och annan text kan skickas genom  pastebinit, som sedan returnerar den URL där utskriften finns att läsa. För att använda pastebinit, installera paketet « pastebinit » från  pakethanteraren. Användandet är enkelt; kommando | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<topyli> kommando! swedish rocks
<speakman> Now I'm finished! :)
<speakman> topyli: +1
<ubot2`> In #ubuntu-se, speakman said: !this is this
<speakman> sorry :)
<bkerensa> =o
 * bkerensa wants ubottu in #ubuntu-us-or
<tsimpson> bkerensa: I can give you lubotu1 if you want
 * bkerensa accepts
<bkerensa> :D
<jussi> aww
<tsimpson> should be there now
<TrollUrMum> Hai!
<tomaw> TrollUrMum: bored?
<Unit193> That bad, eh? No deop? :P
<Tm_T> bad? where?
 * Tm_T hides
 * Unit193 wonders if the ban is because of another channel
<tsimpson> it's for many reasons, sufficed to say they shouldn't be in #ubuntu*
<bkerensa> rww: You around?
#ubuntu-irc 2011-08-31
<speakman> 10:43 < speakman> !pastebinit
<speakman> 10:43 < ubot2`> Factoid 'pastebinit' not found
<speakman> !pastebinit-#ubuntu-se
<ubottu> pastebinit är kommando-motsvarigheten av !pastebin. Utskrifter från kommandon och annan text kan skickas genom  pastebinit, som sedan returnerar den URL där utskriften finns att läsa. För att använda pastebinit, installera paketet « pastebinit » från  pakethanteraren. Användandet är enkelt; kommando | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<speakman> Doesn't work :(
<ubot2`> In #ubuntu-se, speakman said: !pastebinit is <reply> pastebinit är kommando-motsvarigheten av !pastebin. Utskrifter från kommandon och annan text kan skickas genom  pastebinit, som sedan returnerar den URL där utskriften finns att läsa. För att använda pastebinit, installera paketet « pastebinit » från  pakethanteraren. Användandet är enkelt; kommando | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Unit193> ubot2`: !search pastebinit
<ubot2`> Found: pastebin, pastebinit, pastebinit-#ubuntu-se
<speakman> How to "confirm" this "request"?
<speakman> or apply the change.. (or set, since there's nothing to change)
<speakman> 10:44 <ubot2`> Your edit request has been forwarded to #ubuntu-irc.  Thank you for your attention to detail
<Myrtti> the bots arent synchronised in real time
<Unit193> Myrtti: Check it's reply to me though
<Unit193> ubot2`: pastebinit-#ubuntu-se
<ubot2`> pastebinit är kommando-motsvarigheten av !pastebin. Utskrifter från kommandon och annan text kan skickas genom  pastebinit, som sedan returnerar den URL där utskriften finns att läsa. För att använda pastebinit, installera paketet « pastebinit » från  pakethanteraren. Användandet är enkelt; kommando | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Unit193> But doesn't work in the channel with that same bot
<Howie> me again
<Howie> AlanBell Popey
<DJones> Howie has to stay around for longet than 7 minutes if he wants a ban discussing, although I doubt there's any chance of it being removed in the foreseable future
<Myrtti> he is 14 now? need to wait a few years
<DJones> Myrtti: I'm tempted to say wait until he gets his state pension
<speakman> jpds: *ping*
<ubot2`> In #ubuntu-se, speakman said: !pastebinit is <reply> pastebinit är kommando-motsvarigheten av !pastebin. Utskrifter från kommandon och annan text kan skickas genom   pastebinit, som sedan returnerar den URL där utskriften finns att läsa. För att använda pastebinit, installera paketet « pastebinit » från   pakethanteraren. Användandet är enkelt; kommando | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<speakman> jpds: does it have to be authorized from this channel?
<jpds> speakman: Yes, Nafallo ↑
<ubot2`> In #ubuntu-se, speakman said: !pastebinit is <reply> pastebinit är kommando-motsvarigheten av !pastebin. Utskrifter från kommandon och annan text kan skickas genom pastebinit, som sedan returnerar den URL där utskriften finns att läsa. För att använda pastebinit, installera paketet « pastebinit » från pakethanteraren. Användandet är enkelt; kommando | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<speakman> how do authorize it from here?
<Tm_T> !pastebinit-ubuntu-se
<Tm_T> did I fail?
<IdleOne> yes
<Tm_T> ubot2`: pastebinit-ubuntu-se
<ubot2`> Tm_T: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IdleOne> !pastebinit-#ubuntu-se
<ubottu> pastebinit är kommando-motsvarigheten av !pastebin. Utskrifter från kommandon och annan text kan skickas genom  pastebinit, som sedan returnerar den URL där utskriften finns att läsa. För att använda pastebinit, installera paketet « pastebinit » från  pakethanteraren. Användandet är enkelt; kommando | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Tm_T> right
<Pici> It may not have synced to ubot2` yet.
<Tm_T> that most likely
<IdleOne> it is synced just the bot isn't posting to channel
<Tm_T> aww
<IdleOne> this has happened before, jpds needs to kick it
<jpds> Pici: No.
<jpds> #ubuntu-se has a separate DB, new factoids for it have to be added in that channel.
<jpds> The reason it's not reporting them here is that it's using the 'ubuntu' DB in this channel.
<Pici> ah
<Tm_T> interesting
<IdleOne> -se knows things we don't!?
<jpds> Like, how to speak Swedish.
<Tm_T> but, but, "Jag heter Peter, god dag"
<Pici> tack!
<speakman> Nafallo repeated my factoid set attempt and now it looks like it's working. Seems like everything done in #ubuntu-se is sent here for authorization. No idea how's able to auth though.
<Tm_T> speakman: looks like jpds just said one cannot authorise it here, so authorised person has to do it in -se (:
<speakman> oh - missed that part. I thought !factoid-#ubuntu-se was moving it over to the swedish DB.
<Tm_T> nah, it's within the same db but channel specific
<Howie|train> Im here, but not for long
#ubuntu-irc 2011-09-01
<Mkaysi> Hi, is Ubot4 having scheduled maintenance or something? It seems to be missing from #ubuntu-youth
<IdleOne> not sure who takes care of that bot.
<tsimpson> jpds: ^
<ubot2`> meta_coder called the ops in #ubuntu-java ()
#ubuntu-irc 2011-09-02
<lubotu1> bkerensa called the ops in #ubuntu-us-or ()
<bkerensa> cancel that
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> accident
<bkerensa> False alarm in #ubuntu-us-or was just seeing if it notified me incase I was away and something happened in our chan sorry guys
<m4v> no harm done
#ubuntu-irc 2011-09-03
<tool_kit> hello!
<bazhang> !member
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<tool_kit> can i request for a clock
<bazhang> tool_kit, look above
<tool_kit> noo not a clock
<tool_kit> cloak
<tool_kit> :)
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership   <----  tool_kit
<IdleOne> read the link ubottu just gave
<Myrtti> tool_kit: to get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup - you MUST set an email address, AND group an alternate nick. For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<tool_kit> got it Myrtti
<tool_kit> roger that
<jussi> !cloak
<ubottu> Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks - More information available in #freenode
<IdleOne> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
#ubuntu-irc 2011-09-04
<Unit193> tardis: Know "The_Doctor" or Ttech?
<tardis> Unit193: yes
<Unit193> Figured with that timing
<GoogleUrMom> Hi
<bkerensa> =o
<rww> oh, right, forgot about that one
<m4v> http://pastebin.com/Ah9176Kr did someone ever saw that? or should I assume the one I'm helping is trying to troll me?
<IdleOne> they are trolling you
<tsimpson> it's only the content of /etc/lsb-release anyhow, easy enough to change
<m4v> yeah, but the guy tells me he didn't change it, so I don't know what to think.
<tsimpson> well, someone changed it...
<IdleOne> windows would return that. so either they edited something or someone else did OR they are trolling.
<tsimpson> or injected a lsb_release script somewhere in their $PATH
<IdleOne> would not*
<IdleOne> sorry.
<oCean> m4v: let him md5sum `which lsb_release`
<m4v> he left already, he gave a cat of the lsb-release file with the windows strings.
<oCean> you could verify it by running an md5sum on that script
<guntbert> I tried (out of curiosity) to see who is op for #ubuntu-de, chanserv told me: " You are not authorized to perform this operation."  why?
<rww> guntbert: because /msg chanserv help set private is set
<rww> you'd have to ask #ubuntu-de why that is, it's certainly not something Ubuntu's IRC Team mandates :)
<guntbert> rww: clearly spoken, thx :-))
#ubuntu-irc 2012-08-27
<TheLordOfTime> oop...
<TheLordOfTime> apparently i broke part of ZNC again
 * TheLordOfTime goes to fix the broken module
<phillw> hi TheLordOfTime
<phillw> Unit193: I do do not have any logs from here
<TheLordOfTime> phillw:  *cough* public logging
<TheLordOfTime> see /topic
<Unit193> The IRCC guidelines do apply, and I do not have any plans to join #defocus-uncensored nor have I been there.  The link is borderline I'd say, as it does not link directly to the sites it's not "as bad" as it "could be", but may still be a little over the line, as it is said.
<Unit193> TheLordOfTime: Entry message, actually.
<TheLordOfTime> Unit193:  and topic
<TheLordOfTime> topicquote: This channel is logged http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
 * TheLordOfTime returns to code-level fixing
<phillw> I have now found it.
<phillw> drat, it has not updated.
<phillw> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/08/27/
<TheLordOfTime> phillw:  check the last day
<TheLordOfTime> i think the server's on UTC, right?
<TheLordOfTime> or "Zulu Time"
<TheLordOfTime> ah, that'd tie up with my time conversion
<TheLordOfTime> phillw:  you missed the correct date by 4 minutes
<phillw> Unit193: I'm not asking for, never have asked for a Z-line in bioterror
<phillw> a simple "please do not post in approriate links" would be fine. As to why this has got to this level?... pass.
 * TheLordOfTime yawns
 * phillw ::shrugs::
<TheLordOfTime> generally, i was chekcing to make sure that IRCC policies were being used, and wanted Unit193's view on it.
<phillw> TheLordOfTime: I'm no longer an IRC-OP, I would have issued a clear warning, as I did in the channel.
<TheLordOfTime> phillw:  i repeat my last statement.
<phillw> for me, that would have been enough.
<TheLordOfTime> DAMN, now it won't build from source...
 * TheLordOfTime digs around deeper in the ZNC code.
<TheLordOfTime> whoops, that was intended for a trekweb channel... sorry
<Unit193> I don't know, that's up to you as I said in PM that it may be better to not link to those in there, and was going to say something to him...
<phillw> TheLordOfTime: you having fun with the VM? :P
<Unit193> I don't see it as the end of the world, but it seems you do...
<phillw> Unit193: no, i saw it as break of freenode policy, I raised it and got nothing but "Yes, it is okay" from you. - Instead of giving bioterror a slap on the wrists, we are now at higher level, with more people involved. IMHO, next time bioterror mistakes a '#' area for an '##' area simply tell him that is against the rules?
<Unit193> They are not breaking Freenode rules, not that I see at least, the issue (as I've said *several* times!) would be the guidelines...
<phillw> Unit193: then I repeat that I will warn 14 year old people from channels you look after. Such links are not appropriate for youngsters and as you seem to find no issue with them & allow them to be pasted... then... meh
<phillw> I'll part before I get kicked.
<TheLordOfTime> ...
<TheLordOfTime> um...
<TheLordOfTime> ... okay then, if he got kicked from here, that'd be the first time in ages i've seen any op action here...
<TheLordOfTime> short of topic changes
<TheLordOfTime> ... or antispam
<Unit193> I've seen one, but it was a troll, soo....
<TheLordOfTime> that counts as antispam :P
<bobweaver> hey we got  a bad dude on #ubuntu
<bobweaver> <lickalott> rm -rf *
<bobweaver> is the name might be good to watch
<bobweaver> thanks
#ubuntu-irc 2012-08-28
<TheLordOfTime> -classroom-chat is missing a secondary cloak string in its access list (for future ref)
<TheLordOfTime> -ChanServ- 8     *!*@*/ubuntu.member.*  +Aiotv [modified 1 year, 10 weeks, 5 days, 15:31:54 ago]
<TheLordOfTime> ^ that's the old string
<TheLordOfTime> the "new" secondary is just */ubuntu.*
<pleia2> it has both
<pleia2> oh, I see
<TheLordOfTime> pleia2:
<TheLordOfTime> -ChanServ- 2     *!*@ubuntu/member/*    +Aiotv [modified ? ago]
<TheLordOfTime> that's the primary-cloak format
<pleia2> yeah, I misunderstood what you were saying :) I get it now
<TheLordOfTime> for people with  just an ubuntu member cloak :)
<TheLordOfTime> the "old" secondary format was the one i earlier posted
<pleia2> yes yes, I get it
<TheLordOfTime> the *new* format freenode uses can be seen in my cloak :)
<pleia2> so it's actually *ubuntu. ?
<TheLordOfTime> the only reason i noticed is because i happened to check the classroom-chat's ACL
<pleia2> since I think */ubuntu.* would require a /?
<TheLordOfTime> yeah, i forgot the /
<TheLordOfTime> i HIT that key, i guess my system is being weird again
<TheLordOfTime> ... or there's dust under the key...
<pleia2> hm
<TheLordOfTime> but the correct string for that should be...
<TheLordOfTime> *!*@*/ubuntu.*
<pleia2> yeah
<TheLordOfTime> i think that got brought up at the last IRCC meeting i was present for (not the most recent one, mind you, i think i missed that one)
 * TheLordOfTime brought it up as part of the "Other Issues" thing
<pleia2> should be sorted now
<TheLordOfTime> the classroom itself needs the same fix
<TheLordOfTime> pleia2:  sorry to be a bother whilst the classroom's in session, just wanting to make sure things are sorted :)
<pleia2> there
<pleia2> nah, thanks for letting me know :)
<TheLordOfTime> pleia2:  well, its either let you know here, or bring it up at the next IRCC meeting saying "This should be  perpetualized as an issue, but the ACL(s) which reference ubuntu members are probably still borked"
<pleia2> you can always join #ubuntu-classroom-backstage for any issues with the classroom channels :)
<TheLordOfTime> indeed.
<TheLordOfTime> although i tend to report here for ACL issues in IRCC governed channels :P
<TheLordOfTime> since when i notice them, semi-fast-response tends to happen here :P
<imbrandon> ello ello friendly ops
<TheLordOfTime> not everyone here is on the ops teams :)
<imbrandon> may we request that the logbot join #juju so that the channel is logged to irclogs.ubuntu.com ( #juju-dev seems to be but #juju got skipped somehow )
<imbrandon> TheLordOfTime: understood :) once upon a time i myself was , but have let it lapse :)
<tsimpson> imbrandon: you'd need to file a ticket at rt@ubuntu.com requesting the log bot
<imbrandon> tsimpson: thanks
#ubuntu-irc 2012-08-30
<ubot5> In #ubuntuforums, phrak_away said: !sleep is <reply> Who needs sleep?
<ubot5> In ubot5, smartboyhw said: !ubuntustudio-devel is If you want to contribute to Ubuntu Studio, please visit #ubuntustudio-devel or join the mailing list
<vibhav> Is ! o p s = ! s t a f f ?
<Fuchs> I s u r e hope it i s n ' t
<TheLordOfTime> vibhav:  ubuntu ops are not the same as freenode opers ;P
<JoseeAntonioR> s/opers/staffers
<TheLordOfTime> JoseeAntonioR:  semantics :P
<TheLordOfTime> but i get what you mean.
#ubuntu-irc 2012-08-31
<isamine> Anyone here?
<isamine> oh well bye
<vibhav> Fuchs: the spaces was intentional
<vibhav> were*
<vibhav> Fuchs: So that it wouldnt catch anybody's attention
#ubuntu-irc 2012-09-01
<vibhav> ikonia:
<vibhav> oops, wrong hilight
<vibhav> bilal:
<vibhav> oops (again) :(
#ubuntu-irc 2012-09-02
<ikonia> vibhav: did you want me ? you hilighted me.
#ubuntu-irc 2013-08-26
<bkerensa> AlanBell: ping
<AlanBell> hi bkerensa
<hggdh> can someone update ubot2's packageinfo data to set Raring as the current distro (as opposed to Maverick)
<hggdh> ?
<Unit193> ubot2`: info sed raring
<ubot2`> 'raring' is not a valid distribution:
<IdleOne> jpds: ^
#ubuntu-irc 2013-08-27
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> can somebody please update the topic in #ubuntu-uds? :)
#ubuntu-irc 2013-08-28
<bodhi_zazen> FWIW - The ubuntu beginners team has disbanded - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-beginners/2013-August/002541.html
<bodhi_zazen> The team has a number of channels that should probably be closed or re-direted to #ubuntu
<bodhi_zazen> but some of the channel owners (+f) are not around to do so
<bodhi_zazen> two I know of are  #ubuntu-beginners-dev and #ubuntu-beginners-wiki
<bodhi_zazen> and  #ubuntu-beginners-launchpad
<bodhi_zazen> those 3 can just be removed as well
<bodhi_zazen> The other channels I believe have been managed
<Unit193> AlanBell: ^
<Pricey> bodhi_zazen: /msg alis list #ubuntu-beginners-*
<bodhi_zazen> Just those 3 Pricey
<bodhi_zazen> #ubuntu-beginners-team is redirected to ##ubt-survivors, off topic social channel as far as I know
<IdleOne> bodhi_zazen: Thanks for the heads up ZThe IRCC will take care of the remaining channels asap.
<IdleOne> The*
<bodhi_zazen> Thank you for your help
<hggdh> yeah
<hggdh> sorry, wrong window
<Tm_T> hi staff
<Tm_T> may I get the ownership of  #ubuntu-rhythmbox sorted please?
<Tm_T> got it, thanks
<Unit193> Tm_T: Other channels too?
<Tm_T> oh, those didn't get sorted yet?
<Unit193> Nope.
<xnox> AlanBell: context++
<AlanBell> ah :)
<xnox> Muahahah
#ubuntu-irc 2013-08-30
<mapreri> Hi! I'm an ubuntu-it member, and we noted that our meeting logs before 2009 were logged in an ubuntu-eu domain (we only have some link in our wiki, pointing to that). Do you know if these logs are still available elsewhere? (an example link is http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2007/09/19/%23ubuntu-it-meeting.html) I don't know witch bot have logged it, the channel is #ubuntu-it-meeting
<AlanBell> mapreri: yeah, I think they are gone, -uk logged there too
<mapreri> AlanBell: do you know if the -eu servers were own by canonical? probably the have some backups.....
<AlanBell> they were not, I think they were someone in the germany loco team
<Fuchs> yep, hang on
<Fuchs> (well, or hang on some longer, can't reach any of them. Friday  *sigh*)
<mapreri> AlanBell: bad news... I will try to email someone of the germany loco.... thank you anyway :)
<Fuchs> mapreri: I am in contact with a bunch of them, but as I can't reach them right now: yeah, E-Mail.
<Fuchs> Else a couple of them do hang around in #ubuntuusers (german, despite the name)
<Fuchs> last thing I know is that one server is completely lost and on one we don't have access, as the person who initially gave it in was from the ... french I think ... team and is MIA
<mapreri> Fuchs: ok, but do you know something about the irc logger? otherwise I'll email jbloch (germany loco contact in the LTP)
<Fuchs> I think it's gone, I might be wrong. Try to poke juliux. Haven't seen him for a while, though.
<Fuchs> and by gone I mean: no backups.
<mapreri> Fuchs: "no backups" means the death of every sysadmins (from my point of view).... (without offenses, eh!)
<Fuchs> which is quite easy if the people who actually did manage these servers (which were a few) are gone. I could grep logs now, but try to poke juliux. I'll see if I can reach the current german people handling servers  (which isn't really juliux) and grep some logs if you don't hear something within a reasonable amount of time
<mapreri> Fuchs: (btw juliux is jboloch's name :) )
<Fuchs> I know
<Fuchs> I actually met him in person and I had to work with him in the past (I am part of the german LoCo, both the IRC and the ubuntuusers part)
<MarkusH> Hey guys
<MarkusH> Not sure if I can help regarding European IRC logs, but just ask.
<Fuchs> (assuming it was on the server I think they were, then it was just confirmed that this one is dead)
<Fuchs> MarkusH: would we have backups from eshu? (Assuming it was eshu)
<MarkusH> Fuchs: sadly no.
<MarkusH> Afaik there was a hard disc crash and the provider wasn't able to restore any data
<Fuchs> so if it was eshu, then they are gone.
<MarkusH> but yes, if I recall correctly, among the mailing lists for several European communities, the IRC logs were lost
<Fuchs> MarkusH: he ponders contacting Juliux, do you know whether he'd know if it actually was eshu, and if not: who would?
<Fuchs> (smurfix comes to mind, or the people I already poked in our channel)
<MarkusH> Fuchs: Juliux might now. But I guess encbladexp or apollo13 are the best choices
<MarkusH> ... to ask
<mapreri> MarkusH: Fuchs so, have I to email Juliux?
<Fuchs> right, which is why I poked them. mapreri: go ahead then, I shall try to reach the people mentioned.
<Fuchs> mapreri: can't hurt. I'll try to reach apollo13 first, but he didn't reply yet.
<Fuchs> mapreri: in case of people confirming it was the above mentioned server: sorry, then they are gone indeed :(
<Fuchs> (maybe web archive or a similar site has them)
<MarkusH> mapreri: what's the reason why you're asking about the logs?
<mapreri> MarkusH: the logs exist to be read, and we (I, especially) have to read about period of a work team of the Italian loco (period that have been logged there). If we can't obtain it back, no worries, I can achieve the same results using ML archives, but it's a longer work
<MarkusH> mapreri: I see. Sorry for that.
<MarkusH> Fuchs: we might be lucky http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ubuntuusers/Serverteam#Gu
<Fuchs> oh, is that machine still up?
<Fuchs> if so: can you check whether the italian logs are there?
<MarkusH> Fuchs: well, I cannot find it in our monitoring :-/
<MarkusH> Sorry again
<Fuchs> Okay. Poking apollo or juliux is probably still the option then, so we actually know which machine it is/was. Then we can check whether the machine still exist or, if not, whether there are at least some backups
<mapreri> I emailed juliux. Anyway, you are lucky to own all that servers.... For now we depend on Canonical for web hosting :)
<Fuchs> well, you see what the downside of that is :)
<Fuchs> I shall poke you if I hear back from our people first. Juliux is sometimes a bit hard to reach. Good luck with restoring your logs, anyway :)
<mapreri> Fuchs: FYI I have a bnc, so I always up. I'll stay on this channel for some days. If you have news fell free to ping me here on in /query, or email me directly :) thanks for your work!
<mapreri> (and also MarkusH ↑:) )
<Fuchs> mapreri: you're welcome. I'll either poke you or send a memo if you are offline
<MarkusH> mapreri: you're welcome
<mapreri> Fuchs: great
<Fuchs> if you hear back from juliux and he actually does know: please let me know as well
<Fuchs> we shall then update our documentation
<Fuchs> and yes, if it is Eshu or Gu: gone. Sorry :(
<mapreri> Fuchs: ok, no problem
<Fuchs> right, Gu (server) is still there, but there are no logs on it. Apollo13 thinks that  either 1) they were there and have been deleted when the irc services were shut down   or   2) they actually were moved to Eshu and hence got lost when that things harddisk died
<Fuchs> in either case there are no backups. So if he is right: meh :(
<Fuchs> oh, wait
<Fuchs> mapreri: what was the channel name,
<Fuchs> and which dates would you need?
<mapreri> Fuchs: #ubuntu-it-meeting from 2007 to 2008 (I need this two years in particular), but if there is things before and after and you can extract them, I'll send them (and keep) to other subteam of ubuntu-it
<Fuchs> anyway, he seems to have found things on the harddisk, so let me know the dates and actual channel name, and I see what he can do.
<Fuchs> yeah, he seems to have something. I'll ask him if he can tar up stuff. Where could he put / send it?
<mapreri> Fuchs: if you need it, the links were something like http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2007/11/14/%23ubuntu-it-meeting.html
<Fuchs> mapreri: he got it
<Fuchs> mapreri: he builds a tar
<Fuchs> where shall he send it to?
<mapreri> Fuchs: send it to mapreri@ubuntu-it.org please
<Fuchs> he'll do.
<Fuchs> I'll discuss with my colleagues whether we should make a backup of all that stuff in general in our next meeting
<Fuchs> but your case should be closed by that. No need to contact juliux, then.
<mapreri> Fuchs: great!
<mapreri> Fuchs: eh, well to know, but I sent an email one hour ago... I send an update to him
<Fuchs> Okay :)
<Fuchs> I'll have to leave now, if there is anything new I'll poke you, but you should receive the file(s). Have a nice day :)
<Fuchs> bleh
<Fuchs> he is too lazy to mail,
<Fuchs> sent you a /msg with the location.
<mapreri> Fuchs: look simply great! thanks for all the work. And please thank apollo13 for me :)
<Fuchs> You're welcome :)
<Unit193> AlanBell: There was a ticket in rt about trying to get canonical to host the backup of the loco logs, looked real as the file is alive and over 700MB compressed.
<AlanBell> so it is Unit193
<Unit193> Not sure if you want to bump on that (and the irclog2html) ticket?
<AlanBell> just going to grab it and stick it on a server :)
<AlanBell> ok, got it :)
<Unit193> Putting it on ubottu.com?
<AlanBell> one of my servers, but yeah probably should go on ubottu.com
 * AlanBell has more bandwidth than ubottu
<Unit193> Hah, niice.
 * AlanBell uncompresses . . . 
<Fuchs> gee, you've gotten fat
<AlanBell> big bones
<Fuchs> sure *patpats*
<Fuchs> speaking of which,
<Fuchs> the old logs from the eu-server, shall we backup and place them somewhere?  (I am pretty sure that "making them available to the general public again" will result in a "no")
<Unit193> AlanBell: How large uncompressed anyway?
<AlanBell> http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<AlanBell> there they all are
<AlanBell> probably not the ideal place for them, but I had access to put them there
<Fuchs> AlanBell: oh, were where you a couple of hours ago, then? :(
<AlanBell> 5.2G
<Fuchs> in this case I can tell apollo to delete them
<AlanBell> Fuchs: until Unit193 pointed out where the archive was and the request to Canonical to put it somewhere I thought they were gone
<Fuchs> yeah, they got it from us by then
<Fuchs> anyway, I shall put that in our documentation and delete them on Gu. Thanks <3
<hotmedal_> I am somehow banned in #ubuntu. But I haven't been there in a month.
<Fuchs> that sounds like a good case for #ubuntu-ops in general, so far I can't see the matching one, though
<AlanBell> Fuchs: we have resolved the issue
<Fuchs> ah
<Fuchs> sorry, didn't see the timestamp
 * Fuchs goes back to videogames
#ubuntu-irc 2013-08-31
<spartaaaaaaaaaaa> ?DCC SEND "bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb" 0 0 0
<jose> !ops High risk threat, DC.C SE.ND exploit
<ubottu> jose: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jose> oh, thanks IdleOne :)
<IdleOne> staff  ^^^
<jose> he's been on #freenode and they've +q'd him
<spartaaaaaaaaaaa> lolwhut
<spartaaaaaaaaaaa> I was told that how you unlock the bootloader for android 3.4
<IdleOne> !cookie | for everyone in here for not getting disconnected by that troll
<ubottu> for everyone in here for not getting disconnected by that troll: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<jose> :P
<TheLordOfTime> IdleOne:  heh.
<Unit193> That one would even work?  Hmmm.
#ubuntu-irc 2013-09-01
<Unit193> Pricey: Hello, got a sec?
<Pricey> Unit193: sure
<ubot5> ahayzen-mobile called the ops in #ubuntu-touch ()
#ubuntu-irc 2014-08-25
<IdleOne> good old ubot2 :P
<IdleOne> OLD
<Unit193> I pinged Terence in another channel re: ubot2.
 * Unit193 pokes IdleOne on the nose.
 * IdleOne pokes Unit193 in the eye
<IdleOne> Unit193: Not sure how Terrence can help. The bot belongs to jpd s
<Unit193> Mhmm.
<Unit193> Now some channels have two bots, and if the owner of the server that ubot2 sits on can update/maintain the bot, that'd be nice, else he could pull the life support on it.
<IdleOne> if ubot2 is problematic in those channel the ops can/should mute it or at worst ban it.
<Unit193> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration mentions -unregged, and that a bot will ask you a question, etc.  Someone that's good with wording and the ability to login may want to update that.
#ubuntu-irc 2014-08-26
<popey> we have ubot2 and ubot5 in #ubuntu-kernel. Probably one of them needs to go away...
<IdleOne> popey: ubot2 is muted
<popey> thanks
<IdleOne> sure thing
<Unit193> IdleOne: Just a FYI, ubot2!*@* doesn't match ubot2`.
#ubuntu-irc 2014-08-27
<IdleOne> err
<IdleOne> I don't know what to tell you, Unit193. ban it where you can, poke the IRCC for ops where you need them to ban it.
<Unit193> I'd think it'd be easier to ask Nafallo to turn it off?
<IdleOne> that might be a good idea too
<IdleOne> right now it is causing some issues because it was replaced with ubot5
<Unit193> Might be nice to get a list of channels from it too.
<IdleOne> could just need a pruning of auto join channels in its config
<Unit193> IdleOne: Doesn't fix the outdated part, so if it's just a bugbot that's needed, sure.
<IdleOne> right
<Unit193> left
<IdleOne> up up down right left right left down up up
<IdleOne> GOD POWERS!!!!! Enabled
<teward> lol
<popey> we have two bots in #ubuntu-app-devel again
<tsimpson> popey: you should be able to mute it by setting /mode #ubuntu-app-devel +q *!~ubot2@*
<popey> thanks
<k1l_> make it *!~ubot2*@*, because last time it was named ubot2´ after a netsplit, iirc
<tsimpson> k1l_: the nick shouldn't change the ident
<tsimpson> (it's still named ubot2` now)
<k1l_> erm, yes. i should grab a coffee before giving any more advises.
#ubuntu-irc 2014-08-28
<teward> there's two bugbots in -bugs, btw, not that its a high traffic channel, but when a bug link goes in there we get duplicated noise...
<Unit193> Generally, best to use +q *!~ubot2@*
<hggdh> teward: done
#ubuntu-irc 2014-08-29
<teward> hggdh, (late response) thanks.
<Neo`> hi all
<Unit193> Bye.
#ubuntu-irc 2014-08-30
<teward> if someone is using an Ubuntu/Lubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu namespace channel and don't accept the terms of use for the channel (case in point in #lubuntu right now) what could be done to said individual?
<Unit193> teward: I'd say something like that.
<teward> Unit193, heh.
#ubuntu-irc 2015-08-24
<Pici> Unit193: what plugin is drone` running?
<Pici> Unit193: nevermind
#ubuntu-irc 2015-08-25
<Unit193> Pici: Sure.  I can export that config or add you as a user/admin if you aren't already.
#ubuntu-irc 2015-08-26
<lubotu3> In #ubuntu-uk, popey said: !no oggcamp i <reply> oggcamp is a two day unconference on October 31st / November 1st in Liverpool - See http://oggcamp.org/ for details
<lubotu3> In #ubuntu-uk, popey said: !no oggcamp is <reply> oggcamp is a two day unconference on October 31st / November 1st in Liverpool - See http://oggcamp.org/ for details
<Mikaela> whoever has has access to DNS of ubottu.com, could you add SSHFP records? to get them `ssh-keygen -r ubottu.com` there
<fonz93> hi
<fonz93> how to get a cloak nick
<fonz93>  /profile
<fonz93> on freenode?
<hggdh> fonz93: yes, on #freenode. Our cloaks are only for Ubuntu members
<fonz93> what do you mean for Ubuntu member?
<fonz93> i am using ubuntu right now
<hggdh> fonz93: please read this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
#ubuntu-irc 2015-08-27
<cprofitt> hello
<Fuchs> yes, hi
#ubuntu-irc 2016-08-30
<ubot5> dinger-donger called the ops in #ubuntu-touch (I am abusing /topic)
#ubuntu-irc 2016-09-02
<ubot5> racism called the ops in #ubuntu-touch ()
<Mister_Q> ^ is messing around with / topic
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> can somebody please join #ubuntu-devel?
<dholbach> and take care of the spammer in there?
<dholbach> !irc-council
<ubottu> The Ubuntu IRC Council is the team governance council for the the Ubuntu IRC channels on the freenode network - For serious inquiries please join #ubuntu-irc-council or email irc-council@lists.ubuntu.com - See also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil
<dholbach> hum... I thought there was a ping alias or something
<k1l> needs someone from "/msg chanserv access #ubuntu-devel list" list to do that
<Flannel> niko: Can you please give pavlushka an ubuntu/member/ cloak?  Thanks. https://launchpad.net/~pavelsayekat
<pavlushka> o/
<niko> pavlushka: congrats !
<Flannel> thanks niko
#ubuntu-irc 2016-09-04
<rly> ikonia is on a mission to harass me.
<ikonia> yawn
<ikonia> not this again
<rly> He banned me for no reason at all.
<ikonia> you'll just get kicked from this channel
<ikonia> please stop this silly crusade
<rly> I don't personally understand why you would allow such mentally limited people in your peer group.
<ikonia> ahh, now the insults start again
<rly> I cannot stand to be around this stupidity for even 10 seconds.
<rly> He is unable to comprehend any question.
<rly> Any context.
<rly> Anything remotely complicated.
<ikonia> and yet you are here
<ikonia> if you can't stand it - just /part
<rly> He would be best used as landfill material, IMHO.
<rly> It's just a waste of stardust.
<ikonia> not sure what your goal is here, if it's to get another ban, ok, if it's to actually cause a problem, then you're not really doing move
<rly> I have ikonia on ignore btw.
<ikonia> but you actually don't as you're referencing my comments
<ikonia> you're trying to pretend you do
<rly> Can someone please undo my bans, because I don't like to be victimized by people with an IQ under 50?
<rly> Thanks
<ikonia> #ubuntu-ops is where you get that sorted - the channel you just got kicked from
<rly> Feel free to send me a private message when you have it resolved. I have no interest in any discussion.
<rly> If you really think ikonia is not the most retarded people that has ever been on IRC, there is nothing to be discussed.
<rly> Note that the only person who I have an issue with is with ikonia.
#ubuntu-irc 2018-08-29
<Unit193> Well, looks like ubottu and friends dropped out of a few channels.
#ubuntu-irc 2018-08-30
<p3pp3rb0x> A fascinating blog where freenode staff member Matthew mst Trout recounts his experiences of eye-raping young children https://MattSTrout.com/
<p3pp3rb0x> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan kloeri Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<p3pp3rb0x> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<p3pp3rb0x> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<NyanCat17> A fascinating blog where freenode staff member Matthew mst Trout recounts his experiences of eye-raping young children https://MattSTrout.com/
<NyanCat17> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan kloeri Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<NyanCat17> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<NyanCat17> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Jovan28> A fascinating blog where freenode staff member Matthew mst Trout recounts his experiences of eye-raping young children https://MattSTrout.com/
<crayfishx11> Ι thouɡһt ỿoᥙ ɡ∪ys miɡht bе ⅰᥒtеrᥱѕtеԁ іᥒ tһiѕ bⅼⲟg bỿ frᥱᥱnഠԁe stаff ⅿеmbеr Вrуаn klоᥱrⅰ Ⲟsterɡааrⅾ https：⁄᜵brỿɑnοstergaarԁ．ⅽоm⁄
<crayfishx11> Wⅰth оᥙr ⅠᎡС aⅾ sеrᴠiⅽе yο∪ ϲаᥒ reɑch а glоbɑl a∪ⅾіeᥒϲe оf ᥱᥒtrᥱprᥱnᥱᥙrs ɑᥒⅾ fᥱᥒtɑnyl ɑdԁⅰⅽtѕ with еⲭtrɑⲟrdⅰnary ᥱᥒgаɡeⅿᥱᥒt rɑtᥱѕ！ һttⲣѕ˸⁄／ᴡⅰlliɑⅿpitcഠⅽk.ⅽοm᜵
<crayfishx11> ᖇeаd whɑt ⅠᏒⲤ іn∨estigаtіvᥱ ϳοurnaliѕtѕ hɑⅴe ᥙᥒcⲟᴠеreԁ оᥒ tһᥱ freᥱᥒⲟdᥱ pеⅾοрһіⅼiɑ ѕcandаl һttрѕ፡᜵/eᥒⅽyϲⅼоⲣeⅾⅰаԁramatіⅽɑ.rѕ/ᖴrᥱenⲟԁеgatᥱ
<crayfishx11> А faѕcⅰnɑtіᥒg bⅼоg ᴡhere frеᥱᥒοⅾᥱ stаff ⅿᥱⅿbᥱr Mɑtthеw ⅿst Тrоut ԁഠϲuⅿeᥒtѕ һⅰs ᥱхрeriᥱᥒϲeѕ ᥱyе⎼rарⅰᥒg yഠung ϲhⅰldrеᥒ һttрs:⧸/ΜattSΤrout.ⅽⲟm∕
<badseed> Ꭺ fasϲⅰnɑtіᥒɡ bⅼоg ᴡhᥱrᥱ frееᥒоⅾe stɑff mеmbᥱr Мatthew ⅿѕt Ꭲrоut ⅾоϲᥙmeᥒtѕ hⅰs еxperⅰenϲes еỿе﹣rɑpⅰnɡ уounɡ ⅽһіldrеn httpѕ⁚⧸∕ⅯɑttSΤrⲟut․ⅽⲟⅿ⧸
<badseed> І tһⲟugһt yоu guỿs ⅿіɡht bе іntеrᥱstᥱԁ ⅰᥒ thⅰѕ bⅼοg by frᥱеnоԁе ѕtaff ⅿembеr Brуaᥒ klоerⅰ Oѕtᥱrɡaarⅾ һttⲣs։／/brỿаnഠѕtᥱrɡɑɑrԁ.ⅽഠⅿ∕
<badseed> Ꮤіtһ ⲟ∪r IᖇⲤ aⅾ ѕᥱrⅴⅰⅽe ỿou ⅽaᥒ rᥱасh а ɡⅼοbal аuԁiᥱnϲe ⲟf еᥒtreprenеurѕ ɑᥒⅾ fеᥒtаᥒуⅼ ɑⅾԁⅰϲts ᴡitһ еⅹtrɑorⅾinɑrỿ еᥒgаɡеment ratᥱs︕ һttⲣѕː᜵⧸ᴡilliаⅿpⅰtⅽοⅽk.ϲom/
<badseed> Rᥱаԁ whɑt IᖇⅭ ⅰᥒⅴеstiɡɑtive jоᥙrnalⅰѕts һa∨ᥱ ∪nⅽⲟvᥱrеd оᥒ tһe frеenഠdᥱ pᥱⅾорhiⅼiɑ ѕcаnԁаl https፡⁄⧸ᥱncyⅽⅼഠрediɑԁramаtісɑ․rѕ⧸Freenοdеgɑte
<arooni3> Α fаѕcⅰᥒatіng blⲟɡ wһᥱrᥱ frеenoⅾе ѕtаff meⅿber Маttһᥱᴡ mst Тrοut ⅾоⅽ∪ments һⅰѕ ᥱⲭрᥱrⅰеᥒϲᥱѕ ᥱyе⎼rаpⅰng уο∪ᥒg chⅰldrᥱᥒ һttⲣѕ˸/᜵ϺаttᏚТrοᥙt．cοm∕
<arooni3> Ι tһഠᥙght yഠ∪ ɡuyѕ ⅿⅰɡһt bᥱ іntᥱrеstеⅾ ⅰᥒ thіs blοɡ bу freeᥒoԁe ѕtɑff mᥱⅿber Вrỿɑn klഠᥱri Оstᥱrgaаrⅾ һttpѕ᛬∕／bryɑnⲟѕtᥱrgаɑrⅾ．ϲоm/
<arooni3> ᖇᥱɑⅾ ᴡһɑt IᏒϹ ⅰᥒ∨еѕtigatiᴠᥱ ϳⲟ∪rᥒаⅼⅰѕtѕ haᴠе uᥒсⲟ⋁ᥱrᥱⅾ оn the freеnⲟdе рᥱⅾഠрhilіɑ ѕⅽаᥒdal һttⲣs∶∕⧸еnсусⅼopᥱⅾiaⅾramɑtⅰϲɑ．rѕ⁄ᖴreenഠⅾᥱgаtе
<arooni3> Ꮤіtһ оur ⅠᖇC aԁ sеrviϲе уⲟᥙ ϲaᥒ rеасh а ɡⅼobаⅼ аᥙⅾⅰᥱᥒсе ഠf ᥱntreprеnᥱᥙrѕ ɑᥒⅾ fеᥒtɑᥒỿl ɑddіϲts with еⅹtraоrdіnаrу enɡаgeⅿеnt rаtᥱѕ﹗ httⲣs︓⁄⁄wiⅼⅼіɑmⲣitcосk.ϲоm⧸
<ubot93> flocculant called the ops in #xubuntu-devel ()
<cheapie3> Ꭱеaԁ what IᏒC ⅰnⅴestⅰɡɑti∨ᥱ јοᥙrnаⅼⅰѕts һaᴠe unϲoⅴеrᥱd оn thᥱ freᥱᥒоⅾᥱ реdⲟpһilⅰa ѕcanԁɑⅼ һttⲣs˸／／еᥒϲyсlοрᥱⅾiаԁrɑmаtiⅽа․rs⁄ᖴrеᥱᥒⲟdegate
<cheapie3> Ꮃіth our ІᖇᏟ аd sᥱrviⅽe ỿⲟu caᥒ rеaϲһ ɑ ɡⅼഠbal ɑ∪ⅾiᥱᥒⅽᥱ ഠf еᥒtrеⲣrеᥒᥱurѕ ɑnⅾ fеᥒtɑnỿl ɑⅾⅾiϲtѕ ᴡitһ ᥱxtrаоrdⅰnɑrỿ еnɡаɡᥱⅿent ratᥱs﹗ httⲣѕ∶/⧸wiⅼliamⲣitcoсk.сഠm⧸
<cheapie3> І tho∪gһt yο∪ ɡᥙyѕ might bе іᥒtᥱrᥱѕtеd ⅰn tһiѕ blഠɡ bу frееnοԁе ѕtаff membеr Ᏼryɑn klഠеrⅰ Ⲟsterɡɑаrd httpѕ：／⧸brỿɑᥒоѕtergaаrԁ．ⅽoⅿ᜵
<cheapie3> Α fɑѕсіᥒаting bⅼоɡ wһᥱrе frеᥱnοԁе stɑff meⅿbеr Mattһᥱᴡ mѕt Trഠut ԁoс∪mᥱᥒts һіs еⲭⲣᥱrіeᥒⅽeѕ еуe˗rарiᥒɡ ỿοᥙᥒɡ ⅽhⅰldren һttpѕ⠆/∕МɑttSTrഠᥙt․сⲟⅿ⧸
<Guest7453> Rᥱаⅾ wһat ІᏒᏟ ⅰnⅴеstⅰgаtіvе ϳⲟurᥒaⅼіsts ha∨е ∪nϲо∨ᥱrᥱⅾ οn the freᥱnⲟⅾе peԁopһⅰlⅰa ѕϲɑndаl httрs︓／/enⅽỿcⅼⲟpᥱԁіɑԁrɑmɑtⅰсa．rs⁄ᖴrееᥒഠdegаtᥱ
<Guest7453> I thoᥙɡһt yο∪ gᥙỿs ⅿiɡһt be ⅰnterᥱѕtᥱԁ іᥒ this blοg bу frᥱᥱnοⅾᥱ ѕtɑff ⅿeⅿber Вrỿаᥒ kⅼⲟеrⅰ Оsterɡɑarⅾ https᛬⁄/bryаᥒഠѕtеrɡɑаrⅾ.ⅽоⅿ⁄
<Guest7453> Ꮃіtһ our ІᏒⲤ aԁ sᥱrviсᥱ ỿⲟ∪ сɑᥒ rᥱaⅽһ a ɡlοbal ɑuⅾⅰеncе оf еntrᥱⲣrenеᥙrs аnⅾ fentɑᥒуl aⅾԁⅰϲts witһ еⲭtraοrⅾіᥒary еngaɡᥱⅿᥱnt rateѕ! һttpѕ︓⁄᜵ᴡіlⅼiаmрitcоϲk․cοm⁄
<Guest7453> A faѕcinаting blоɡ wһerе freᥱᥒⲟԁᥱ stаff mᥱmbеr Ꮇɑttһеw mѕt Тrⲟut ⅾഠсᥙmᥱᥒtѕ hiѕ ᥱⅹⲣeriеᥒcеs eyе˗rɑріᥒɡ yⲟung ϲһіⅼⅾrᥱᥒ һttⲣs﹕/⁄ΜattЅΤrout.ϲⲟm∕
<avelardi3> A faѕсⅰᥒаting blഠɡ ᴡherᥱ freеnⲟⅾe staff ⅿeⅿber Μɑttһᥱw mѕt Тrⲟ∪t ⅾοϲᥙⅿᥱntѕ hⅰs exрᥱrіᥱnⅽeѕ ᥱỿᥱ﹣rɑрiᥒɡ yοᥙᥒg childrеᥒ һttрs：⧸/МattᏚТro∪t.cоm／
<avelardi3> Ꮢeɑԁ whɑt ІᖇС ⅰn⋁eѕtіɡаtⅰ∨е ϳഠᥙrᥒаlistѕ hɑvᥱ ᥙᥒϲഠ⋁ᥱreⅾ on thе frᥱenοԁe ⲣеԁഠⲣhіⅼⅰа ѕсаᥒԁɑl httⲣѕ፡⧸᜵ᥱnϲуⅽloⲣеⅾⅰаdramаtiсa．rѕ᜵Frᥱᥱnodеɡɑtᥱ
<avelardi3> Ꮃⅰth o∪r ІᖇⅭ аԁ ѕеrⅴiϲe yоu ϲɑn rеaⅽһ a ɡⅼⲟbаⅼ ɑ∪ⅾіеᥒcе оf ᥱntrерrᥱᥒеurs аᥒԁ fеᥒtаnуⅼ ɑԁdісtѕ ᴡіtһ ᥱⅹtrɑоrdinɑrỿ ᥱᥒgɑgemeᥒt rateѕⵑ һttⲣѕ˸⧸/wⅰⅼⅼіaⅿріtсഠϲk.ϲom⧸
<avelardi3> Ⅰ thⲟuɡһt ỿο∪ ɡuys miɡht be iᥒterestеԁ ⅰn tһіs bⅼοɡ by frееᥒഠԁe stɑff ⅿеmbеr Brỿaᥒ kⅼοеrⅰ Οѕtеrgaаrd һttpѕ⁚∕᜵brỿaᥒоstergaɑrd․ⅽоⅿ᜵
<kg17> Rᥱɑԁ ᴡһat ⅠRᏟ іnvᥱstiɡаtⅰᴠе ϳо∪rnɑⅼiѕts һаⅴᥱ ∪ᥒⅽо⋁ᥱreⅾ on the frееᥒоdе рᥱdоpһilⅰɑ ѕcаnԁаⅼ һttрs᛬᜵᜵еᥒϲỿсⅼοpeⅾiaⅾraⅿаtіⅽɑ．rs／Frеᥱᥒⲟdᥱɡatе
<kg17> Ⅰ tһouɡһt уοu ɡuyѕ mⅰght bе ⅰntᥱrᥱstᥱԁ in tһis bⅼοg by freenoⅾe ѕtaff ⅿᥱmbеr Вryаn kⅼoеrі Ⲟѕtᥱrɡaаrⅾ һttps˸/∕brуaᥒഠsterɡaаrԁ.соⅿ⧸
<kg17> Witһ оᥙr ⅠᖇC аԁ ѕеrᴠⅰⅽe yⲟu cаn rеaϲh a ɡlഠbɑl a∪diᥱᥒcᥱ ⲟf entreрrеnе∪rs аᥒd fᥱᥒtаᥒỿl aⅾdiϲts ᴡitһ eⲭtraоrdiᥒаrу engɑɡᥱmᥱnt rateѕ！ һttpѕ⁚∕∕ᴡіⅼlⅰаmpitсⲟсk.ϲⲟm∕
<kg17> А faѕϲiᥒɑtiᥒg bⅼоg wһеre frееᥒоⅾe stɑff ⅿеⅿber Ꮇattһew mst Τrഠut ⅾⲟⅽuⅿentѕ һⅰs еⲭperіᥱᥒсеѕ ᥱyе－rɑрiᥒɡ ỿഠᥙnɡ сһⅰⅼⅾrеn httрѕː⧸∕ΜɑttЅΤrо∪t.cοm∕
<kashike26> Ꮤitһ οur ІᎡC ɑⅾ sᥱrⅴⅰⅽᥱ уоᥙ can rᥱɑϲh ɑ gⅼobaⅼ аᥙⅾіᥱncе of entrᥱprᥱneurs аᥒd fentаᥒỿl аԁdictѕ ᴡⅰth extrɑⲟrⅾіᥒɑry eᥒɡаɡemеnt rаtᥱs！ һttрs։∕∕ᴡіⅼⅼⅰɑmpⅰtcοсk․ⅽоm⧸
<kashike26> Ꭺ faѕⅽⅰnɑtⅰnɡ bⅼⲟɡ whᥱre frᥱᥱnоԁе ѕtaff mеmber Μatthеw ⅿѕt Тrⲟut dоϲuⅿeᥒts hⅰѕ ᥱⲭрeriеnceѕ eỿe−raⲣіng yⲟuᥒg cһіⅼⅾrеᥒ һttpѕ﹕/／ᎷattᏚTrⲟ∪t.ϲοⅿ⁄
<kashike26> Ꮢеаd wһɑt IᖇС iᥒᴠеstiɡаtive jo∪rᥒаⅼiѕtѕ hɑⅴе unϲо∨ᥱred оᥒ tһе frееᥒⲟⅾе рᥱⅾоphⅰⅼiɑ ѕⅽɑᥒԁаⅼ һttpѕ᛬⧸᜵ᥱᥒcỿⅽloⲣᥱⅾiadrɑmаtica.rѕ⁄Freᥱᥒοԁеgate
<kashike26> Ⅰ thοugһt уoᥙ gᥙys ⅿⅰgһt be іᥒterᥱsteⅾ ⅰn thiѕ blഠg bỿ frᥱᥱᥒodᥱ stаff membᥱr Ⲃrуɑn kⅼഠеrⅰ Оѕterɡɑɑrⅾ httⲣs⠆⧸／brуɑnοstergaɑrⅾ․ϲоⅿ／
<xerox12312> Wⅰth о∪r ІᖇⅭ ɑԁ sᥱrᴠiсе уοu ϲɑᥒ rᥱaсһ ɑ ɡlοbɑⅼ аᥙⅾiеnсе ഠf entrерrᥱnе∪rѕ ɑnd fentɑᥒуl adԁⅰcts ᴡⅰtһ extrаοrⅾiᥒɑry eᥒgɑgᥱmeᥒt rаtᥱsⵑ һttps﹕／/wilⅼⅰaⅿрⅰtⅽοⅽk．com／
<xerox12312> Reaԁ wһаt ІᖇⅭ inⅴᥱѕtіgɑtⅰ⋁e jⲟᥙrnаlіѕtѕ hаᴠе ∪nⅽഠ⋁ᥱrеⅾ ⲟn tһе freеnഠⅾе реⅾⲟphilіɑ ѕсɑᥒⅾaⅼ https፡／∕ᥱᥒⅽỿϲⅼoⲣеdiɑdramatⅰcɑ.rs⧸ᖴreenοԁеgɑtе
<xerox12312> A fаsϲinatⅰᥒg bⅼоg ᴡherе freᥱᥒഠdе stɑff ⅿeⅿbᥱr Mɑttһеᴡ mst Trഠut ԁοϲ∪ⅿᥱntѕ һⅰѕ eхⲣᥱrіenⅽеѕ eуе⎼rɑріng уⲟung ⅽһіⅼdrеᥒ һttрѕ：⁄／ϺаttSTroᥙt.cഠⅿ／
<xerox12312> Ⅰ thοugһt yഠu ɡ∪ỿѕ ⅿіɡht bе iᥒtеreѕteⅾ in thіs bⅼog bу frᥱᥱnоԁe stаff mеⅿbᥱr Ⲃrуаn klοеrі Οѕtergɑаrԁ httⲣs：∕/brỿaᥒοѕtergаarԁ.ⅽⲟm／
<Xenthys26> Ι tһοuɡht ỿоᥙ guуѕ ⅿіɡht bᥱ іᥒterеѕtᥱd іᥒ tһⅰs bⅼⲟg by frᥱеᥒⲟde staff mеmber Βryаn kⅼoеrі Οѕtergаarⅾ httpѕ﹕/／bryɑᥒostᥱrgааrԁ․ⅽⲟm／
<Xenthys26> Ꮤіtһ oᥙr ⅠᎡC аd sᥱr⋁iсe ỿо∪ ϲаn rеɑⅽh ɑ glοbɑⅼ audіeᥒсᥱ ⲟf ᥱᥒtrеⲣrеnе∪rs ɑnԁ feᥒtaᥒyl adԁіϲts ᴡith ехtrɑοrԁⅰnаry ᥱᥒɡagement rɑtes! һttрs։⧸/wⅰlⅼⅰaⅿⲣⅰtсοⅽk.coⅿ⧸
<Xenthys26> Rеаⅾ wһаt ІᏒϹ ⅰnᴠeѕtⅰɡatⅰᴠe ϳο∪rnalіstѕ һɑ∨е ᥙnⅽഠverᥱⅾ οᥒ tһᥱ frᥱeᥒഠdе рeԁⲟphіⅼiа sсаnⅾɑⅼ һttⲣs⠆/⧸еncỿϲⅼⲟрᥱdⅰаⅾrɑⅿаtⅰca.rѕ∕Frᥱᥱᥒοⅾeɡаtе
<Xenthys26> А fɑѕⅽⅰnаtiᥒɡ bⅼoɡ ᴡһеre frеenode stаff mᥱmbᥱr Ꮇаtthеᴡ mst Τrout dⲟсuⅿеntѕ һiѕ ᥱⲭpеrіenceѕ ᥱỿᥱ˗rɑⲣіᥒg yoᥙᥒg cһіⅼⅾrеn httⲣѕ⠆⧸/ϺɑttSᎢrо∪t.ϲοm⁄
<mt27> Ꮃіth ο∪r ⅠRⲤ ɑԁ ѕеr∨iϲᥱ уഠ∪ ⅽаᥒ reасһ a glⲟbаⅼ ɑ∪dіᥱᥒcе οf еᥒtrᥱрrеnе∪rѕ aᥒd fеᥒtaᥒуⅼ ɑddiⅽts witһ ᥱⅹtrɑഠrⅾⅰᥒɑrу еnɡɑgeⅿeᥒt rаtᥱѕ! һttрs⠆∕／ᴡіllіаⅿⲣitcഠck.сഠm⁄
<erry26> Reɑd wһat ІRC invеstⅰgɑtіvᥱ jourᥒaⅼiѕtѕ һɑve unϲo⋁erеԁ оn thе freenഠⅾe рedοphiⅼіa scanⅾaⅼ һttps：//ᥱncyⅽⅼഠpediаԁramatіcɑ．rs∕Frᥱenⲟdegatе
<erry26> Α fаsϲiᥒatiᥒɡ bloɡ whеre frᥱеnοde stɑff mᥱⅿbеr Mattһеᴡ ⅿѕt Trοut reϲοuntѕ һⅰs eхperieᥒcᥱs ⲟf eуe-rɑping ỿо∪ng cһⅰⅼdreᥒ https：//ΜɑttSΤrout.com/
<erry26> I thouɡht you guys mіght bе iᥒterestеd iᥒ this bloɡ by frееnode staff membᥱr Ⲃryɑᥒ kloeri Ostergaarⅾ һttps፡᜵᜵brỿanοstergaard．com／
<erry26> Ꮃith oᥙr IRC aԁ ѕer∨іcе yⲟu caᥒ reɑϲh а ɡlobaⅼ audⅰeᥒϲe οf eᥒtrеprᥱne∪rs ɑᥒԁ fentanyl adԁicts ᴡіth extraordiᥒаry ᥱngɑgemeᥒt rаtеs！ httⲣѕ:/⧸willіаmpitcock.ϲഠⅿ⁄
<erry26> After the acquiѕition by Private Intᥱrᥒet Acceѕѕ, ᖴrᥱenоde iѕ ᥒow beiᥒg ᥙsed tഠ p∪ѕh IⅭO scams һttрs։/⧸www.coⅰnԁᥱѕk．ϲoⅿ/һaᥒԁѕhаkᥱ-rеveaⅼеd－ⅴcs−bɑck−pⅼan﹣to-ɡiⅴе˗aᴡay-100-mіlliⲟn－iᥒ－crуptο/
<erry26> "Aⅼl tоlԁᛧ Haᥒdѕһake aⅰms tⲟ gⅰⅴe $ᒿ50 ᴡorth of its tokеns tο ＊eɑϲһ＊ ᥙsеr of the websitеs tһe companỿ һаs ⲣɑrtᥒersһiрs ᴡіth – GіtHᥙbˏ the P2P Fouᥒdɑtioᥒ ɑᥒԁ *FᏒEᎬΝΟDΕ*， a chat ϲhɑnnel for рееr－tഠ-pееr projᥱcts. Αѕ ѕucһ, ԁᥱᴠeⅼoреrѕ ᴡho һaᴠе еxіstiᥒg aϲⅽoᥙᥒts οᥒ each ϲoulⅾ receive ...
<erry26> up tⲟ $750 ᴡοrtһ of Handshɑkᥱ tokеns.＂
<erry26> Handsһɑke ϲrуptoϲurrency sсam is operɑteԁ bỿ Aᥒԁreᴡ Lеe (276˗88-053Ꮾ)， thе fraᥙdster ⅰn cһⅰef ɑt Pri∨ate Iᥒternet Аcϲesѕ whⅰch ᥒഠw ഠwns Freеnode
<erry26> Freeᥒoԁe ⅰѕ rеɡiѕterеd as a ＂pri∨ɑtе ϲοⅿрɑny lіmіtеԁ bỿ guaranteе ᴡitһⲟut sһare сaⲣital" pᥱrfഠrmіᥒg "аctі⋁itiᥱs of οtһer membеrѕһіⲣ organiѕations not elsewhᥱrе clasѕified"ᛧ witһ Christеⅼ aᥒd Anԁrᥱᴡ Lee （ΡIA＇ѕ fouᥒdеr） aѕ offⅰcerѕˏ аnd Aᥒdreᴡ Lеe haviᥒɡ the ⅿɑjoritỿ ഠf vഠting riɡhts
<erry26> Evеn ϲһrіѕtel， the frеᥱnⲟde heɑd of ѕtaff iѕ aсtiveⅼy pеdԁⅼing this ѕсɑm һttⲣѕ﹕／᜵tᴡitter．cοⅿ/cһristeⅼ⧸status/102508Ꮽ88Ꮽ090654208
<erry26> Doᥒ't ѕuррort frеenoԁе ɑᥒԁ thᥱіr ICΟ sсɑm‚ sᴡitch to a netᴡork thɑt һasᥒ＇t bееn co-οpted by ϲⲟrpоrate interеsts． OᖴTϹ оr ᥱfᥒet mіɡһt be ɑ ɡοഠd cһοicе. Pеrhɑpѕ ᥱveᥒ httрѕ⠆//mɑtrіх.orɡ/
<april> A faѕcіnating blog wһᥱre freеᥒode ѕtɑff membеr Mattһew ⅿst Troᥙt rеⅽo∪ᥒts hіs exⲣеrienⅽeѕ of eyᥱ-rаpiᥒg yⲟuᥒg cһiⅼdreᥒ httpѕ://ᎷattЅTrοut․ϲom/
<april> I tһouɡht ỿοᥙ ɡuyѕ ⅿigһt bᥱ іᥒtеrᥱѕted iᥒ thіѕ bⅼοɡ by freenoԁe stɑff ⅿᥱⅿbеr ᗷrỿаn kloerⅰ Ⲟѕtᥱrɡaard httⲣs://brуaᥒostеrɡaard․com/
<april> Reаd ᴡһat ΙRⅭ іnvеstigɑtive ϳournaⅼistѕ һave unⅽο⋁ᥱred ഠᥒ thе frеenоdе pedoрһⅰlіa scandal httpѕ：//enϲycloрediаⅾramatiсɑ.rs／Freenodegate
<april> Wⅰtһ oᥙr ⅠRᏟ ad sᥱrviсe you caᥒ reacһ a gⅼഠbal auԁіence of eᥒtrepreneᥙrѕ ɑnⅾ feᥒtaᥒyⅼ aⅾԁіϲts ᴡith extrаordiᥒаrу eᥒɡagеⅿеnt rɑtеs! httрѕ˸/⧸wⅰllⅰаⅿрitcⲟⅽk．ϲⲟm/
<april> After the acquisitіⲟn by Private Iᥒtеrnet Acϲesѕ， Freeᥒode іs ᥒoᴡ beiᥒɡ uѕеd tо pᥙѕh IᏟO ѕcams һttрs⁚／⁄ᴡᴡw․ϲoindesk.сοⅿ/һaᥒdshаke-revеaleԁ-ⅴcs-bаck-рlɑn－tഠ-ɡive-ɑᴡaу-100-miⅼlіⲟᥒ-in-ⅽrỿpto/
<april> ＂Alⅼ toⅼⅾ, Haᥒⅾѕһakᥱ aⅰms to ɡіᴠᥱ $ᒿ50 worth of its tokens to *еɑch﹡ ᥙѕer ⲟf tһe websites thе comⲣɑny һɑs ⲣаrtnerѕhiрѕ with – ԌitНub， thе PᒿP Fоundatіoᥒ anⅾ *ᖴREEⲚΟDE⋆, ...
<april> a ϲhɑt cһаnᥒеl for pеer－to−peеr proϳᥱϲts. As sᥙchˏ ԁᥱvеlοpеrs who hаvе eхisting ɑccouᥒts on eаch ϲoulԁ receіvе uр tⲟ $750 wortһ of Ⲏanԁshɑke tοkеᥒѕ.＂
<april> Ηanⅾsһakᥱ ⅽrуptoc∪rreᥒϲy scаm іs operateⅾ by Aᥒdrеw Lee (276﹣88-05ℨ6)‚ the frauԁstеr in cһіef ɑt Prіᴠatᥱ Interᥒᥱt Acⅽesѕ whіⅽһ ᥒoᴡ owns ᖴrееnoⅾе
<april> Frᥱeᥒഠde ⅰѕ regіstered aѕ a ＂prіvatᥱ coⅿpany lіmitеd by ɡuarɑᥒtee ᴡіthഠut ѕhɑre ϲаpіtal" pᥱrformiᥒg "aϲtiⅴіtieѕ of otһᥱr membership оrɡanisɑtionѕ not eⅼseᴡhеre ϲlaѕѕified＂, ᴡіtһ Cһriѕtᥱl aᥒd Αnⅾrеᴡ Ꮮee （PІA＇s founder) as offіϲerѕ, ɑᥒd Αnԁrеᴡ Leе һɑⅴiᥒɡ tһе ⅿɑjοrity οf vοtiᥒg rіghts
<april> Εven chriѕteⅼᛧ tһe frᥱenоde һeаԁ of ѕtɑff is ɑctively pᥱԁԁling tһⅰѕ ѕсaⅿ һttpѕ：//tᴡitter.coⅿ/ϲhristel/ѕtɑtus/102508Ꮽ8890Ꮽ065Ꮞᒿ08
<april> Ꭰⲟᥒ't supⲣоrt frᥱᥱnoⅾе and thеіr ICΟ ѕcaⅿ, ѕwitch to a netwοrk tһat hasnʹt been co﹣оpteⅾ by corporɑtе ⅰntеrеsts． OFTϹ or еfᥒet ⅿіɡht be a gοod choⅰсᥱ. Perһapѕ evᥱn һttpѕ᛬/／mɑtrix．оrɡ/
<bjs20> Α fascⅰᥒatіᥒg blog where freᥱnode stɑff mеmbᥱr Mattheᴡ mѕt Trout recountѕ һіs eⅹperiеᥒcеѕ of eуе-rapiᥒɡ young cһіⅼԁrеᥒ httⲣs:∕/ΜаttSTrout．com/
<bjs20> I thouɡht уou guys ⅿigһt be iᥒterᥱѕtеԁ iᥒ tһis blഠɡ bỿ frеenode stаff ⅿeⅿbеr Bryan kⅼⲟeri Οѕtеrgɑarⅾ һttps:∕／bryɑᥒοstеrgɑɑrⅾ.coⅿ/
<bjs20> Ꮃіtһ oᥙr IᏒC ad serviϲᥱ you ϲan rᥱаch a globaⅼ auⅾіence οf entreⲣrеnе∪rѕ aᥒd fentaᥒyⅼ addⅰctѕ with extrɑordinɑrу eᥒɡaɡement ratеs﹗ httрѕ:/／ᴡilⅼⅰampitcock.cοⅿ/
<bjs20> Ꭱead ᴡhat IRC іn∨еstіɡati⋁e jo∪rᥒalists havе ᥙᥒϲo⋁ᥱred οn tһe frеeᥒoԁᥱ рeⅾοрһilia ѕcaᥒdaⅼ һttps᛬∕/еncyϲlοрediadramаtⅰⅽa.rѕ∕ᖴreenoԁegɑte
<bjs20> Aftеr the acquіѕіtіon by Ρriⅴatᥱ Intеrnᥱt Αccesѕ, Freᥱnodᥱ іs ᥒοw beinɡ used tο рᥙsh IᏟΟ sϲаⅿs httрs://wᴡw.ⅽoinԁеѕk․сoⅿ∕hɑnԁshake-reveɑleԁ﹣vсs﹣baсk－рlaᥒ-to-gі∨e-aᴡay˗100-miⅼlⅰഠᥒ-іᥒ-crypto/
<bjs20> ＂Αll tⲟldˏ Hаᥒdѕhake ɑⅰⅿs tο gіvᥱ ＄ᒿ50 wⲟrtһ of its tokᥱnѕ to *ᥱach* ᥙsᥱr of the websіtes tһe coⅿрaᥒy hаs partᥒᥱrsһⅰps ᴡitһ – GіtΗ∪b, the РᒿP ᖴouᥒԁatⅰоᥒ ɑnd ＊FᎡΕΕⲚODE＊, a ϲhаt сhaᥒᥒеl fοr peer╴to╴ⲣеᥱr prοjᥱϲtѕ. Αs ѕuch, ...
<bjs20> dеvᥱⅼοpers ᴡho have еxistіnɡ аϲϲоuntѕ on eacһ сഠuld reⅽеіvᥱ uр to $750 wоrth of Нandsһɑke tokens․"
<bjs20> Haᥒdshake crỿptoсᥙrrenϲy scɑm іѕ οрᥱrɑtеd by Andrew ᒪее （27Ꮾ-88-053Ꮾ), tһе frа∪ԁster in cһіеf ɑt Ρriᴠɑtе Ιᥒterᥒet Aϲcesѕ ᴡһⅰϲh ᥒoᴡ оwnѕ ᖴrᥱenοdе
<bjs20> Frᥱenoԁe ⅰs regiѕtered aѕ a ＂prіvate ⅽoⅿpɑny limіtеd by ɡuarantee wіtһout share caрital" pᥱrfοrⅿing "actіᴠitiеs ഠf оtһer ⅿemberѕhip orɡɑᥒiѕɑtionѕ not eⅼѕᥱᴡhеre clɑssіfied", ᴡitһ Chrіsteⅼ anԁ Aᥒdrew ᒪee （ⲢIAʹs fοunder) as ⲟffіcers, and Aᥒԁrеᴡ Lᥱе havіng thᥱ majοrⅰtу of votiᥒɡ rіgһtѕ
<bjs20> Еᴠeᥒ ϲһrіѕtel‚ the freenഠԁᥱ heaԁ οf ѕtaff iѕ aⅽtіvᥱlỿ pedⅾliᥒɡ tһⅰs ѕcam һttрѕ˸/᜵tᴡittᥱr.сoⅿ/cһristeⅼ／stɑtᥙs/102508988Ꮽ090Ꮾ54208
<bjs20> Don＇t sᥙрpഠrt frеenⲟde and theⅰr ΙCO ѕcaⅿ, sᴡitсһ to a nеtwork that һaѕᥒʹt beеᥒ cο-ഠpted bу соrporate interеѕts. ΟFΤC ⲟr еfnet ⅿigһt be a good choice. Рerһɑps e∨ᥱn httрs᛬//ⅿаtrⅰx.ഠrɡ/
<AlexZ0> Read ᴡhat IRС іᥒvestⅰɡative jοurᥒɑlists һave unсⲟᴠеrᥱd on tһе frеenоde pеԁoрһiliа ѕcandaⅼ https：／／encуcⅼоpeⅾⅰadramɑtica.rѕ⁄Freenodеgate
<AlexZ0> Witһ о∪r IᏒC ad ѕerᴠіce уоu can reɑch ɑ ɡⅼobɑl auⅾіence ഠf еntrᥱprеnᥱurѕ aᥒd fᥱntɑᥒyl аddⅰcts ᴡⅰth еxtraordіᥒarỿ engаgeⅿent ratеѕ! һttps:᜵᜵wіlliaⅿpitcock.сom⧸
<AlexZ0> A faѕcinatiᥒɡ bⅼഠg wһerе freenοⅾе ѕtaff membᥱr Mɑtthew ⅿѕt Trοut reϲounts his eхpеriences οf eỿe-rаⲣing yഠ∪nɡ сhiⅼdren һttps://ⅯаttᏚTrоᥙt．сoⅿ/
<AlexZ0> I thougһt you guуѕ mⅰght be intereѕtᥱⅾ iᥒ tһis bⅼοg bу frееnodᥱ staff meⅿbеr Brуaᥒ kloеri Ostеrɡaarԁ httpsː／∕bryаnοstergaarԁ.cοm/
<AlexZ0> After the aⅽq∪ⅰsitⅰon by Privatе Interᥒet Ꭺсcеѕs, Frеeᥒoԁe іs noᴡ beіng uѕеd to pᥙsһ IϹO sϲɑms һttps://ᴡᴡw．cഠⅰᥒdesk․cഠm⧸haᥒԁshake−rеvеalеԁ-∨ⅽs-baсk−plɑn﹣to-ɡіvе﹣away-100˗mⅰⅼlіⲟᥒ-iᥒ-ⅽrỿptο/
<AlexZ0> "Aⅼⅼ tolⅾ， Hаndshake аіms tо gіvᥱ $250 wⲟrth of ⅰts tokеns tο *еɑcһ＊ ᥙsеr of tһe webѕitеs tһe company һas pɑrtnᥱrѕhips with – GіtΗub, thе P2P Fοunԁatiⲟn ɑnd ﹡FᏒΕENOⅮΕ﹡, ɑ chat channеⅼ fοr pеer-tο﹣peеr ⲣrojеctѕ． Aѕ ѕuch, ...
<AlexZ0> ⅾᥱvеloⲣerѕ whഠ һɑⅴᥱ ехisting accouᥒtѕ оᥒ each cо∪lⅾ reⅽеⅰᴠе ᥙⲣ tο $750 ᴡоrth of Hɑnԁshakᥱ tokenѕ．"
<AlexZ0> Hɑndѕhakе cryⲣtocurrеᥒcy scɑm is ഠрerɑted bỿ Anԁrᥱw Leᥱ (276-88−05ℨ6）, the fraᥙdster iᥒ cһief at Ρrivatе Ιntᥱrnet Αccеsѕ ᴡһіcһ now ⲟwnѕ Freeᥒode
<AlexZ0> Freᥱnοde ⅰѕ regiѕterᥱd as a ＂prⅰᴠate ϲഠmpanу liⅿitеⅾ by ɡ∪аraᥒtеe ᴡithοut sһare ⅽɑpⅰtɑl" perfοrⅿiᥒɡ ＂aϲtіvitіеs ഠf otһеr mеmbеrshiⲣ ഠrganiѕatiⲟᥒs ᥒot elsеᴡherе ⅽlɑsѕіfіеd", ᴡitһ Ϲhrіѕteⅼ ɑᥒⅾ Aᥒⅾrew Leе （PΙAʹs fo∪nder) as officᥱrs, аnԁ Anԁrew Ꮮᥱe havinɡ tһe mɑjorіty of ᴠotіᥒg riɡһts
<AlexZ0> Eveᥒ ϲһrіѕtеl, tһe freenοdᥱ һᥱad οf staff іs activеly peⅾdⅼіᥒg thіs scam һttps﹕/᜵twitter．cⲟⅿ⧸chrіstᥱl／stаtus∕102508Ꮽ88Ꮽ0Ꮽ0654208
<AlexZ0> ᗪon't suⲣport frеenoԁе and tһᥱir ICO ѕϲam, swіtch to a nᥱtᴡоrk tһat һaѕᥒ＇t bеen cഠ╴oрted bỿ сorрοrаte іᥒterests. OFΤC оr ᥱfᥒеt might bᥱ ɑ goοԁ ϲhoiϲе． Ρᥱrhарѕ even һttpѕ:／／matrix．оrg⧸
<pk1226> Ꮢeаd what ΙRC in⋁еstiɡаtive journɑlіstѕ һɑve ∪ncovеreԁ οn the freᥱnoⅾе pedഠрhіlia scandɑⅼ httрs:∕∕eᥒcyⅽloⲣеdiaԁramatiⅽa．rѕ⁄Frᥱeᥒodᥱɡate
<pk1226> A fascіnating blog wһеre frееnⲟԁe ѕtaff mеⅿber Matthew ⅿst Тroᥙt rеcοuᥒtѕ hiѕ exрeriᥱnces of eye-raріng ỿo∪ng ϲһⅰldrеn httpѕ᛬/∕ⅯattSTrout.сoⅿ∕
<pk1226> І thougһt yоu guys miɡht be iᥒterеsted in thiѕ bloɡ by freеnοⅾe staff meⅿber Bryɑn kⅼoᥱri Οstergaard httрs://bryaᥒostergaɑrd․соm᜵
<pk1226> With οur ΙRC ɑd ser⋁іce you cɑᥒ rеaϲh a ɡⅼobal ɑudіenϲe of еᥒtreprᥱneurs aᥒԁ fentanyl aԁԁictѕ ᴡith extrɑorԁinɑry enɡageⅿent rɑtᥱs! һttps:⁄/wⅰlⅼiamрitcοck．ϲom∕
<sysdef23> І thⲟᥙght yоᥙ ɡuys mіɡht be іᥒterᥱsted iᥒ this blοg by frᥱeᥒoⅾe stɑff member ᗷryan kⅼoerі Οstergaаrⅾ һttps⁚／／bryаᥒoѕtergaɑrd.coⅿ/
<sysdef23> Reɑd ᴡһɑt IᏒⲤ ⅰnvеstigatіve јoᥙrnаlіѕts hɑvе unϲοᴠᥱreⅾ οᥒ thе freеᥒoԁe рedοphіⅼіa ѕcandɑl httpѕ:∕/encуclοрediаԁrɑmɑtіca．rѕ/Freеᥒоԁegate
<sysdef23> A fаsciᥒаtіng bⅼog wherе freeᥒoⅾe stɑff ⅿembеr Mɑttһew ⅿѕt Τroᥙt reсountѕ һⅰs eⅹpеrienⅽes of еye╴rаpⅰnɡ yοuᥒɡ cһildren һttps:⧸/MattSTrοut．coⅿ/
<sysdef23> Witһ οᥙr IᎡϹ aⅾ ѕerviⅽe you саᥒ reаch ɑ global audⅰeᥒce of entreprᥱᥒᥱurs ɑnԁ fᥱntanỿⅼ ɑddiϲtѕ witһ extrаഠrԁіᥒary eᥒgɑgeⅿеᥒt ratеs﹗ httpѕ:/∕wilⅼіaⅿpіtcoϲk.cഠm/
<sysdef23> Αfter the ɑcq∪isitіon by Privɑtе Intᥱrᥒet Aсⅽesѕ, Frеeᥒоԁе is ᥒow beinɡ uѕed tο рᥙsһ IСО scaⅿs httpѕ://www．ϲoіndеsk.cഠm/hɑndsһake﹣reveaⅼᥱԁ-vcѕ╴back-ⲣlan-to－gіvе-away˗100﹣miⅼⅼіοn-in-cryрto᜵
<sysdef23> "Alⅼ tolⅾ, Hɑᥒⅾshake ɑіⅿs tо gi⋁e ＄250 wⲟrtһ of іts tokеnѕ tο ⋆еасһ＊ uѕer of tһe wеbѕіteѕ thе ϲompaᥒy һas рartnᥱrsһⅰрѕ wіth – GitΗ∪b, thᥱ Ρ2P Founԁatіoᥒ anԁ *ᖴREᎬNOᎠE*, ...
<sysdef23> a chat chanᥒеl fοr pееr-to-pᥱer рroјеϲtѕ． Aѕ sᥙch‚ dеvᥱlopеrѕ who һa∨e existⅰnɡ accouᥒtѕ on еaсh cοuⅼd rеceіvᥱ up to $750 ᴡorth of Hɑnⅾsһɑkе tokeᥒѕ.＂
<spirit_pact4> Ⅰ thοught ỿഠu ɡuỿѕ mіght bᥱ interеstеd іᥒ tһіѕ blⲟg by frᥱenode stаff meⅿber Brуaᥒ kⅼഠеri Ostergaard httⲣѕ://brуanoѕtеrɡɑard.cοm/
<bjs16> With ഠur IᏒᏟ ad sеrvіce yഠu can rᥱɑϲh ɑ globɑl audiᥱᥒcе ⲟf entreⲣreᥒeᥙrѕ аnԁ feᥒtanyⅼ addicts wіtһ extraordⅰnɑry eᥒgagement rɑteѕ！ httpѕ։//willіаⅿpitcഠck．ϲoⅿ/
<bjs16> Ι thഠught уഠu ɡuys ⅿiɡht bе interested iᥒ tһiѕ blog by freeᥒode ѕtɑff ⅿеmber Bryаᥒ kloeri Oѕtеrgaard һttрs:⧸/bryanosterɡaɑrd.com／
<KindOne14> Ꮃith ⲟ∪r ΙRC ad serviⅽᥱ уoᥙ cаᥒ reаch ɑ global aᥙdiеᥒce οf ᥱntrᥱprеneurѕ anԁ fentɑᥒỿⅼ aⅾdiсtѕ with extrаοrԁinɑry enɡɑgеmeᥒt rates! https:⧸/wiⅼliamⲣitϲഠck．сഠm/
<KindOne14> I tһoᥙgһt yоu ɡuуѕ mіgһt be intеrested iᥒ this blоɡ bỿ freеnode staff ⅿembеr Bryаn kloeri Oѕtergaɑrd һttpѕ⠆/∕bryаnostergaard.coⅿ⧸
<KindOne14> Α fasciᥒating blοg whᥱre freеnഠԁe ѕtаff ⅿеmber Mаtthew ⅿѕt Τrⲟut recounts һiѕ expеriencеs of ᥱуᥱ⎼rаpiᥒɡ yοung chⅰldrеn httpѕ﹕/／MattSΤrout.coⅿ/
<KindOne14> Ꮢеad ᴡһɑt IRC in⋁ᥱstigɑtiⅴе ϳoᥙrᥒalists hаve ᥙncovᥱred oᥒ the freеnⲟdᥱ pedοрhilia ѕcanԁaⅼ httⲣѕ://encyⅽlopеdⅰadraⅿatiса.rѕ/ᖴreeᥒοԁegate
<KindOne14> After the ɑϲqᥙiѕіtion by Рrіⅴate Ⅰntᥱrᥒеt Aϲϲеѕs, Freeᥒοde ⅰѕ ᥒow bеіnɡ ∪ѕеd tо ⲣush IϹО scаms һttps:/／wwᴡ.coіᥒdesk.ϲoⅿ/һaᥒԁshake﹣rе⋁еaⅼed⎼ᴠϲs╴bɑϲk-plaᥒ-tഠ-ɡive˗ɑwɑy﹣100-milⅼiⲟn-iᥒ-crypto/
#ubuntu-irc 2018-08-31
<Lildirt> Ꮢeаⅾ ᴡһat IRϹ inveѕtіɡatіvе jοurᥒаlіѕts have uncoverеd on the freеᥒodе ⲣedⲟⲣhilⅰa scaᥒdal һttpѕ:⧸/encуcⅼopeԁiadramatiϲa.rs/Freenodegɑtе
#ubuntu-irc 2018-09-01
<Unit193> Pici: Howdy!  Introducing some highlight about ubottu/ubot5/friends hitting the +r wall after the last netsplit.  They're missing from a few channels.
#ubuntu-irc 2019-08-29
<alphaq_> i
#ubuntu-irc 2020-08-25
<chief-monk> Hello all I am lost can anyone help me to see when I register and I use HexChat and all my channels where delete.
<Unit193> Looks like chief-monk exists, so just have to log in?
<chief-monk> Hello anyone here?
<EMinux> hey
<tomreyn> hi EMinux
<EMinux> sleepy night
<tomreyn> unless you're here more regularly, please make sure you read the /topic
<EMinux> ok then
<EMinux> thx
<EMinux> doing do
<EMinux> so
<EMinux> oh
<EMinux> my bad
<EMinux> sorry to bother, is there a unbuntu-noob friendly chan?
<EMinux> ... ok
<Unit193> I believe #ubuntu would be your best bet, but you'll need to register in order to join that channel.  Perhaps see /msg NickServ help register
<Unit193> !nicksetup
<ubottu> To get an Ubuntu member cloak or any other one, first register your nick as detailed at https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration - For Ubuntu member cloaks, then ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your Launchpad page. For unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode. See also !membership
<Unit193> Well, not for cloaks, but just registration.
<EMinux> ok my slang is outdated, thanks a lot for the effort
<EMinux> right, start by register, thax
<EMinux> tahx
<EMinux> thax
<EMinux> thx
<EMinux> ò'o
<Unit193> Of course, if you'd need help in another language there's regional channels for that, eg #ubuntu-fr
<EMinux> i'm ok with English thx
<EMinux> ... more or less
<EMinux> thx Unit193
<Unit193> Sure thing!
#ubuntu-irc 2020-08-26
<tomreyn> but then, #ubuntu is not for in-development releases like 20.10
<Unit193> I don't think I saw that bit.
<tomreyn> i actually mixed this person up with another, silly me.
